# WI froggers?



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a group in WI? I would be interested in joining. If there isn't one is there anyone interested in getting together about once a month to talk frogs? 
Kristin


----------



## mlaursen (Feb 22, 2007)

There's a handfull of us in wisconisn, but no organized group. The closest i'm aware of is the Chicago area.

Michael


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

so nobody in WI is interested in gathering and talking frogs? Or do you all join in during the chicago group? 
Kristin


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The "Chicago" group isn't really a IL/Chicago group, it's the MDG (Midwest Dendrobatid Group), and we have had meetings in Wisconsin, as far north as Oshkosh. It's just that the only people willing to host in the past couple of years have been in Chicagoland (yes, I'm lookin' at you Donn).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I usually attend such meetings.

Hosting a meeting here wouldn't really work...you get more than 4 people in here, and people are stepping on each other, and I doubt many people would make the 6-7hr drive up here :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Catfur said:


> The "Chicago" group isn't really a IL/Chicago group, it's the MDG (Midwest Dendrobatid Group), and we have had meetings in Wisconsin, as far north as Oshkosh. It's just that the only people willing to host in the past couple of years have been in Chicagoland (yes, I'm lookin' at you Donn).


I'm not sure if I agree with that Clayton. Having yet to meet either Hoff brother or hear from them about the "MDG" meetings any time recently, I generally just opened up an invitation to host at my house. It just kind of happened that Chicago has a meeting about once every two months or so. 
Anyone wishing to start a new one up and host or poke me enough to host another one here, fine with me. Just got done a few weeks ago with the MEFF so another month or so may work. We have no 'leaders' or fancy "MADD", "BADD" and dangerous to know , type names. That being said. I think C.A.D. has a nice ring. .........And it also fits in with Chicago Area Darts :wink: :wink: .

Rich


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

What part of WI are you from Kristin?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, call it MDG or CMQXKARG, it's mostly the same people, there's no listserv or anything (and hasn't been since the Hoff clan jumped ship, not that it was ever used for anything). Anybody who wants to host a gathering is welcome to, and people will come or not, based on whether they want to or not :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think the old mdg mailing list should come back to life, or something similar be created.
It's kind of a pita if you'd rather not ship, when you say what you have available to bring to meetings in a public forum, and then get flooded by pm's from people who want frogs shipped. Not a big deal, but still...the old email chain would be nice.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Sheboygan. I know of one other frogger here in town. Steve.... Detrick105. I would love to gather with others as I am sort of new at frogging - I've been lerking around here longer than when I joined... I was a guest for a long time. Nervous about posting as a newB. I am sure Sheboygan would be out of the way for almost everybody to have a meeting.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't forget about us MN people too!  I would love to host a meeting (when I get a house and frogs again), but I have a feelign it would be 2 or 3 people here. I think Chicago is the best place to host a meeting to get the best turnout.

I agree with you Brian, we should get a mailing list together. I can do it.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Sign me up for the mailing list. What else can be done - would like to help? Let me know. 
Kristin


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, Lets start a list. But whats a list going to do. If your going to look at email then why not the board. If you check once in a while your going to see the post for a meeting. just my thoughts JP
The list never went anywhere last time even when other people had control of it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

JP41 said:


> Ok, Lets start a list. But whats a list going to do. If your going to look at email then why not the board. If you check once in a while your going to see the post for a meeting. just my thoughts JP
> The list never went anywhere last time even when other people had control of it.


Well, the idea is it's more private. Last time I posted availability here (for frogfeast), even though the ad said NO SHIPPING, people still flooded my PM box looking to get them shipped.
Something similar could probably be done with the "user-groups" feature on here, that, to my knowledge, is largely un-used.

I thought the email chain for the MDG meetings worked quite well, back when Kevin Hoff was an active member.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey I'm a Wisconsin frogger and I like the idea of a meeting that happens maybe every three months. Also I'd like to be put on the MDG list if that ever gets going again. There are a few more Wisconsin froggers on here: Devin Edmonds, Tzen, Rick H and a couple of others that I can't remember right now.
Steve


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone located in the Madison area? I am just getting into frogs and it would be great if there was someone locally I could talk with and maybe buy frogs from.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals, 

I am moving to Wisconsin in January 09. I don't know as of right now where exactly. I am an Army Recruiter and picked a few places, like GreenBay, Appleton, Kenosha, Lacrosse, Eau Claire, Oshkosh, and Janesville. Will know for sure next week. 

I have a decent sized collection, and wouldn't mind hosting a meeting or attending any in the area.

And any help in my decision on where to live would be of great help!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I am moving to Wisconsin in January 09. I don't know as of right now where exactly. I am an Army Recruiter and picked a few places, like GreenBay, Appleton, Kenosha, Lacrosse, Eau Claire, Oshkosh, and Janesville. Will know for sure next week.


I am crossing my fingers for Eau Claire or Lacrosse both of which are 3 hours from me. The closer to MN the better!  We need more froggers around here. Let us know the outcome and when the house warming/frog party is.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I am moving to Wisconsin in January 09. I don't know as of right now where exactly. I am an Army Recruiter and picked a few places, like GreenBay, Appleton, Kenosha, Lacrosse, Eau Claire, Oshkosh, and Janesville. Will know for sure next week.
> 
> ...


Take my brother's job...he retires sometime in late may I belive (army recruiter, works in Rice Lake, WI. about an hour away from me).


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Well its going to be Oshkosh in January!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Ugh, I just escaped that place. Hope you like ice fishing. You'll even arrive in plenty of time for sturgeon spearing season.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

I was wondering If there was more frogger in the madison area, I knew Devin Edmons and visit his frog room before he moved to CA, are there any other froggers in the madison area?, I wish we can get all together and start a club for fanatic frogs or something like that, pls guys let me know if any froggers from WI are meeting and where.


----------



## rushead (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in Delavan, WI. Not quite into frogs yet, but I've been thinking about it off and on for a while and think I'm ready to take the plunge in the spring. I'm thinking of starting with D. auratus, azureus, and tinktorius.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Along with Slim, I am in Mad Town. Well, Monona actually.
I only have one tank and 3 frogs right now, but I am working on tank #2. 
I did put my name on the mailing list (or was it just a map?) from a link in this same forum, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

Well I made the move from MO to my folks house in NE for a few weeks of leave before heading to Oshkosh, should be up there by the 25th of Jan. I slimed my collection of tanks down to 2 55gal, 6 40gal-vert, and my 36corner. Whew what a chore! Well, I will host a frog party ASAP. 

I will have some bastis(1 orange male, 3 unknowns), 1.2 caucheros, for sale or trade.

Looing for some vari's(1.1 or 1.0) and cits.

Well lets start getting some dates for a party.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

tzen said:


> Along with Slim, I am in Mad Town. Well, Monona actually.
> I only have one tank and 3 frogs right now, but I am working on tank #2.
> I did put my name on the mailing list (or was it just a map?) from a link in this same forum, but haven't heard anything.


Great!!! 
I new with frogs but we should get together I live in the west side, where can I sign in for that list??, also are you going to the frog expo in february??.

Jausi


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

frogmanroth said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well I made the move from MO to my folks house in NE for a few weeks of leave before heading to Oshkosh, should be up there by the 25th of Jan. I slimed my collection of tanks down to 2 55gal, 6 40gal-vert, and my 36corner. Whew what a chore! Well, I will host a frog party ASAP.
> 
> ...


Assomeee!!!!!!!

Pls let mw know when will be the date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*frog party*

Jausi, we just need some more input from the others around the area. When and where is this frog expo you mentioned in feb? 

And to add to the list of frogs, I will have flimcanisters with suction cups and leca and lots of other stuff I no longer have a use for.

Oh and the day needs to be on a sunday afternoon. We can BBQ also, for dinner.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

*Re: frog party*



frogmanroth said:


> Jausi, we just need some more input from the others around the area. When and where is this frog expo you mentioned in feb?
> 
> And to add to the list of frogs, I will have flimcanisters with suction cups and leca and lots of other stuff I no longer have a use for.
> 
> Oh and the day needs to be on a sunday afternoon. We can BBQ also, for dinner.


HEre is the link for that expo, I guess there is no date yet, we're still waiting 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/33353-mideast-frog-feast-january.html

How far is your place from madison?? just to have an idea if everybody let you for sure


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

madison to oshkosh is about 85 miles


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Well Everyone, I made it! and finally got my internet hooked up today! Well I only lost 3 frogs. Long story not during the move after. 

Looking for;

male chirique grande - or proven female forsale or trade
female orange lamasii - or male forsale or trade
female citronella
male variabilis

also have misc. stuff for sale or trade;

flim cans with-with out suction cups
leca - 50lbs
bag of petri dishes 85mm


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been busy lately and just picked up on this thread. Steve is right, I am also a frogger in WI living in Reedsville (half-way between Manitowoc and Appleton). I would also be interested in being put on a mailing list and getting together with others nearby from time to time. I have been keeping frogs for two years now and have slowly been building my collection. The D. auratus Costa Rican green and blacks are breeding like crazy (I have tads, froglets, and juveniles all over the place) and the D. azureus are just starting. Hopefully the D. tinctorius French Guianas will start up this spring. The next species I have my eye on is R. variabilis. Anybody keeping those?

Brian, I used to live in Ladysmith, just a stone's throw from you (at least a stone's throw in WI). I worked at Mt. Senario College before I moved here.

Steve, I hope that your move to Merrill went well.

It is nice to see a growing number of us in WI!

Rick


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

from left to right; 1.2 cuachero, 1.2 cuachero, 1.1 cristobal, 0.1 chirique grande, 1.1 alimirante.. bottom tubs bastis1.2.1 and orange lamasi 1.0, 1.0 cit








top 55-1.2 pats, bottom 55- 1.2 bastis








1.2 yellow variabilis

So when are we going to have a meet?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

frogmanroth said:


> from left to right; 1.2 cuachero, 1.2 cuachero, 1.1 cristobal, 0.1 chirique grande, 1.1 alimirante.. bottom tubs bastis1.2.1 and orange lamasi 1.0, 1.0 cit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greaat!!!!!!!!
just said when and I'll be there, question would you trade 2 leucos for 2 30 gallon fixtures, 1 coralite light and a foger?/


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Wisconsin*

Hey wheres everyone at? The snow is gone for the most part! When are we going to plan a meeting???


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Sure!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in just let me know when


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Don't be to sure the snow is gone. Take a look out your window. You'll probably have at least 4" by Sunday AM. Keep us posted on a meeting date and location. I'll try to make the meeting.

Bob


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Where is everyone? No snow! Lake flies! good for tincs? When are we all going to meet? I have now slimmed my collection 3 tanks and 3 speices. lets get something together I am missing having froggers around like the east coast!


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

just say when and I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

My schedule is opening up - just let me know when and where and I'll be there!

Rick


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

Also in WI...Orfordville, 30 minutes south of Madison. Let me know as well...hopefully it's down near the southern tip!!


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Dancing frogs just gave me the link to this thread...it's about time i found some froggers from WI...I've been looking for you people..haha..I would be down for a meeting or whatever too! 

p.s. GO BREWERS!!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

You should consider going to the Chicago meeting at Pete's...usually a real good time.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/38327-lets-have-another-ill-chicago-meeting.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Other than Brian, anyone on the West side of WI?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Jason said:


> Other than Brian, anyone on the West side of WI?


Given that Brian probably has more posts than there are people on the west side of WI...


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

I got my leucs from pete...great guy!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yes we all need to meet, i have been trying since i have been here, my collection is dwendling, though lets do something!!!!!!!!!!!! i am around most weekends except 5-14 june going home. anyways


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

COME ON GUYS!!!!

LET GET ALL TOGETHER

I live in Fitchburg, WI


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

jausi said:


> COME ON GUYS!!!!
> 
> LET GET ALL TOGETHER
> 
> I live in Fitchburg, WI


Well, at the very least, I suggest you all come down to Pete's (I used to drive down from Oshkosh, Sexton drives down from Canada, Eh (Siren)). It's not that far into IL.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I might have to get in on this if you folks don't mind adopting a wayward Iowan. Catfur I'm only a few hours from you and I've been known to drive to Oshkosh on a whim. Where is this infamous Pete located?

Chris


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Phyllobater said:


> I might have to get in on this if you folks don't mind adopting a wayward Iowan. Catfur I'm only a few hours from you and I've been known to drive to Oshkosh on a whim. Where is this infamous Pete located?
> 
> Chris


St. Charles, IL (by Aurora, in the West Burbs). I'm up for carpooling, depending on the situation.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

When are you guys planing to get together??


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

jausi said:


> When are you guys planing to get together??


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/38327-lets-have-another-ill-chicago-meeting.html


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys!!!!

hey quick question can someone give any good link to grow ff cultures, does any in madison has some extra culture that want to trade??.

Pls email me at [email protected]


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Ok Wisconsin, we still haven't had a meeting, and I changed my frog room again, and have lots of new frogs! 

Still open to suggestions for a date. Packers bye week? And not the first week in december.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Other than Brian, anyone on the West side of WI?


I'm in Hudson.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

John,
You may want to contact Dancing Frogs (Brian) on this site. He just down the road from you in Siren WI........Bob


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet, thanks Bob.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*meeting?*

when are we going to have a meeting/party?

heres my new rack


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I just got together with frogmanroth and Detrick105 last week and it was great to talk frogs in person! Since frogmanroth is offering, we really should take him up on it and get together. The weekend of January 9 or 30 work for me, or any weekend in February. The weekends fill up fast, however, so let's get this organized!

Thanks Gabe!

Rick


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Rick H. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got together with frogmanroth and Detrick105 last week and it was great to talk frogs in person! Since frogmanroth is offering, we really should take him up on it and get together. The weekend of January 9 or 30 work for me, or any weekend in February. The weekends fill up fast, however, so let's get this organized!
> 
> ...


I am good with any of those dates.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

If I could I would, but I am on the other side of the state and plow snow in the winter. Hard to make any plans. I will see what I can do as it gets closer to whatever date you guys pick.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd be open to a meeting, but would not travel very far at the moment.

Is there anyone in the madison area that has flies or bean beetles that I can restart my cultures with? I went on vacation for nearly 2 weeks in November and my flies have not recovered yet... I'm trying to get about 20 flies going, but they are being putzes.

Thanks,

TZ


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Rick, I say Jan 30th, lets just set a date and see who shows up.

I have some ideas for the meeting;

intro classes on viv making, different back grounds, glass work, things like that.
i also have a couple great books/magazines for reading, also some intro classes on setting up a room as far as temps and misting for the different frogs

And like other meetings, buy/sell/trade frogs, tanks, plants, and misc. 

Somethings I will have;

extra 10 vert with background $25
flim cans with/without suction cups $0.25 with $0.10 with out
tads-bakhuis-azureus-patricia-citronella $10-15
maybe a 55 with stand - set up already new - no frogs $120
tad rack for 60 tads $5
excleisor plastic sack full $5

will trade the any of the above for new fly cultures or other feeders, fly media?

pm for more info


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you give me more details
were, when and time if this is open to other WI froggers

Steve Newton


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Newt1 said:


> Can you give me more details
> were, when and time if this is open to other WI froggers
> 
> Steve Newton


Steve, 

Yes it is open to any froggers! When Noon - ? Saturday Jan 30th 2010 my place, Oshkosh,WI bring a snack and beverage to share.

PM me for address and phone number.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone!
I hope to attend the meeting Gabe. It's always fun to meet fellow frog hobbyist and see other set ups. Here's a question, is anyone that will be attending have any Mantellas for sale? 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I'll plan on being there and am looking forward to meeting everyone! I think the viv making discussion will be a good one.

Right now I have:

_D. auratus_ Costa Rican juveniles (4-8 months OOTW) - $35
_D. tinctorius_ French Guiana (dwarf) cobalts (2-5 months OOTW) - $65
reusable plastic petri dishes - $0.50
plant cuttings (_Cissus discolor, Cissus amazonica, Maranta leuconeura erythroneura, Maranta leuconeura kerchoviana_, or unknown green-leaved vine) - $1

Let me know if you are interested in anything so I know what to bring. I might be open to trades too.

Thanks to Gabe for sponsoring this.

Rick


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gabe, 
Thanks for the invite to this meeting. I dont have anything to offer for sale, or just experience input, but I have a lot of knowledge to gain by showing up, and even get some new frogs. let me know where you live so I can plan my drive up there.

Mike


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*meeting 30 Jan 2010*

Wisconsin froggers we only have 7 people so far for 30 Jan here at my place in Oshkosh.

Heres a pic of that tank i set up a month ago 55 euro false bottom clean no frogs ever, sorry for the crappy pic, it is a simple tank only the log for a background it currently has a rainforest print back, the log in the back is the length of the tank, it is also drilled with 14 flimcans for tad deposit, water drains to the center for easy removal, substrate is repi bark and LFS with terrapond clay and live oak leaves has four different types of plants?









asking $120 for tank, stand, and light - does not include cork tubes

in addition to earlier post i will also have gallon bags of coco bean shells, these make nice backgrounds, or "leaf litter" they smell like chocolate too, $10 a bag - will cover 4-5 square feet nicely

rsvp please it will be a good time
PM me for address and phone.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

This sounds great, and just at the right time of me switching my male and my unsexed leuc from their 10 gallon to a 25. I can't really offer much, but I am looking for 

a female leuc
All the bugs I can get my hands on (I only have flies and an isopod culture that has gone nowhere in the last year)
Small bromeliads and a few T. Ionantha
I will definately grab small orchids and epiphytic ferns

Any plants that look good to me will be bought by force!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I posted this meeting on talkto.thefrog.org (to reach a few more froggers) and I also contacted Devin Edmonds. Devin was wondering if anybody is going to have any Phyllobates bicolors or terribilis for sale/trade.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

I might be there...not sure yet. I won't know until my schedule comes out. But if I am...consider that 10 vert sold...and may pick up some broms as well...


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be at the meeting 
I would like to find a female Intermedius
Thanks Steve


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

Not making it! Got the schedule and I work on the 30th until 4pm. That would put me getting there around 7:30...and back here after midnight where I have to work the next day. So, if anyone has to pass by janesville/beloit area and happens to have any smaller broms they want to get rid of...let me know...


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I think I'll be bringing the following: N. pictus "Cinnanmon Tree Frogs" (2-4 frogs), maybe some "Iquitos" tads (Rick H. I have 2 for you for sure!), dwarf white isopods,& tropical springtails. If anyone needs some FFs (wingless melanos or golden hydei) or FF media, just let me know. If anyone is interested please pm me. All critters are for trade/sale. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Fairly sure I will be able to make it...anyone in the market for some nominat imitator?
May have some other frogs to bring.
Would like to pick up some springtails.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Brian,

I have cultures of the smaller temperate springtails (cultured from one of my houseplants) and I know Steve has the larger white tropical springtails. Let me know if you want me to bring a culture of the temperates for you.

Rick


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Brian, I can probably start up some new cultures of springtails if you want them. Was about to split mine up anyway. Won't be big, but a start at least.

Just lmk.

John


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've got a few Nabor's line imitator...asking $50
Perhaps a couple of red amazonicus...need to check the size of them, I know for sure I have one that is ready to go, the others may be too young...$75
I've got a couple of tarapoto from the old Tor line, some show normal coloration, and I have a couple that are all super dark grey, with the usual black spot pattern...cool looking frogs.
$125 for the normal colored ones (any of the tarapoto I bring could be considered sub-adult or adult)...B.O. for the "melanistic" ones. I have pics of both of these on facebook (posting pics here is a little more tricky).
I also have one "third wheel" summersi, Todd Kelly line, Female that I can let go for $125.
If you're interested in any of the above frogs, let me know...


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone!
Just an update, all "Iquitos" tads are spoken for (unless I find more this week), there are 2-4 N. pictus tree frogs still up for grabs, $30 each. I can bring some FF's golden hydei & wingless melanos, tropical springtails, & dwarf white isopods. Please pm me if you are interested, open to trades as well. I look forward to the meeting, just a week away!
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

If anybody has some extra ff culture cups I could use some more. let me know.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone bringing their significant others? My GF is sitting on the fence right now, but if there will be other people's GF/BF...she would be more inclined to go.


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

My girlfriend will more than likely be coming with me.


----------



## ZoologyGirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I am pretty new to the dart frog world (I don't even have any yet), but I am going to *try* to make it (don't give me any of that yoda nonsense ). However, I am doing some remodeling on our house and next weekend my dad is coming over to help sand and refinish the wood flooring, so don't know if I will be able to make it or not.


----------



## ryfraf (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello-
I don't have any PDF at the moment, I do have some Mossie frogs though. I was wondering if anyone will have almond leaves for sale? I plan on making it and maybe picking up some frogs...
thanks


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Any chance someone could hook me up with a turkish glider culture?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*oshkosh meeting*

Well it looks to be a good crowd! 12-15 maybe a few more! 

One request though, folding chairs? I have a couch and loveseat and a couple chairs so if you have a camp chair you can bring or folding chair?

Will have some tads of various ages, and a few froglets($20) have to see on sat,
tads($10) as follows
8 patrica- vanishing jewel line- some froglets
6 bakhuis- stewart line
7 citronella- ssa/roy hunt- some froglets
5 cobalt- unknown
4 azureus-unknown line
8 azureus-frogfarm line- maybe more- some froglets
3 patrica- my line

still have everything else posted before, plus a 20 vert half set up $30


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Let me know if you want any Costa Rican auratus, French Guiana tincs, or plant cuttings (see my previous post) so I know what to bring besides a chair (Steve, I'll have the cuttings for you)!

Brian, do you want me to bring a temperate springtail culture for you?

See you all on Saturday!

Rick


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll bring a couple chairs...usually just keep them in the car anyway...always prepared, ya'know...
To all of you that offered me spring tails...yes...I'll take em.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like the only frogs that I'll be bringing (that aren't spoken for) are 2 red amazonicus and 1 tarapoto...see you all there!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Today was a lot of fun....Here is a picture of the group.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

It was cool to see & meet everyone! Thanks Gabe for hosting and thanks for the frogs!


----------



## ryfraf (Jan 14, 2010)

It was cool getting to meet people from the throughout the state. Gabe...great frog room and thanks for hosting the group..
jason


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

It was great to see some of you again and meet the rest of you. Thanks for getting things going and hosting Gabe!

I was thinking that it would be nice to have in writing what frogs all of us are keeping (I know I asked most of you but don't remember them all). This way if we are interested in a particular species or morph we know who we can get them from locally before having them shipped from elsewhere.

I'll start a new thread with my information in the Midwest section of "Regional Group & Event Announcements", please reply with yours when you get the chance. I hope to see all of you soon,

Rick


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Nice meeting you all in person!!!

Lets start planning the next one!

I was at Ricks yesterday! Awesome place! great setup! Hint for the next meeting!

Sorry Brian, that will be 6 hours to drive? Or your place(if its in the summer we could take turns looking inside!!!) and we will all carpool there!

I thought about your list Rick, you can type mine up for me!


----------



## Carinya (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guys. I don't have a viv yet but decided in earnest this past weekend that I'm giving the reef tank a break & finally getting serious about frogs. It'll be a custom tank & I'm a slow DIY-er, but I hope to meet you all down the road. Maybe could end up buying my stock from one of you as well. (much later...)

C


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

SO sad I missed this... Hopefully there will be a next time 
Glad to hear everyone had a good time! 
Kristin


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hey Everyone, I wanted to post this, if you're in Appleton and need some supplies at a cheap price.

Arics indoor garden supply. 1104 w. wisconsin ave 54914, www.aigs1.com 

he has alot of things in bulk and cheap


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Its spring time! When are we having a new meeting?


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi... I just signed up on Dendroboard and noticed the Wisconsin discussion. I'm very new to dartfrogs and so I would love to meet up with people in the Wisconsin area. I live in Milwaukee.


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im up for another meeting. Went to Gabe's house yesterday and picked up some tads. He suggested a weekend in May. What does everybody else think?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm up for another meeting!


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Another meeting would be great! I would host this one, but it looks like we'll be gutting our kitchen in May so won't be able to this time. I hope to finish the remodel by the end of the summer (wish me luck!). Maybe it will be ready to host the next meeting.

Later in May would be better for me, but we'll see what is best for everyone!

I am having great luck with the frogs right now, so should have a bunch of juveniles available then...

Rick


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Saturday May 1st*

Lets say Saturday May 1st my place?


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

May 1st works for me


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No way I can make that...that's inventory day for my work.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

May 7th then? I will have some new frogs you have to see Brian!!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> May 7th then? I will have some new frogs you have to see Brian!!!


I can just imagine...yeah, I think that would work...Strong's frogs should be ready by then too...


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*MAY 7th 2010*

Ok Everyone, Brian and I set the date MAY 7th 2010 my place in Oshkosh for the next meeting.


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

May 7th works for me, I'll be there.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*MAY 8th sorry*

SORRY I mean MAY 8th saturday noon sorry everyone


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds even better !


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll still be there


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I'll try to make it, at least for a little while; that is my son's birthday.

Rick


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Not sure if I can make it, that's the weekend I have my son, and that's also his birthday. But I would like to stop by for a little bit with my kids.
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Bring them along, I will get a froggy cake or something! And anythime really works I just said noon as a starting point.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll probably be bringing:
Matecho tincs
Brazillian yellowhead tincs
Turquoize and bronze auratus
Nominat imitator
Red amazonicus
Gold narrow band aurotania.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting what you are brining 
I want to see your Red amazonicus 
I would like to pick up a bold thumb
Thanks


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Checking to see what my schedule looks like as I might be able to make it then too!
Would be nice to meet some of you.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

is anyone bringing any tads the kids would like more to grow out
Thanks Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I think I'll be there around 4 or so, with my kids. It'll be my sons 6th B-day. I have 4 Iquitos tads, 1 Iquitos froglet (might have more in parents tank) & 2 N. pictus that I can bring. Let me know if anyone is interested in any of the frogs/tads. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any Bean Beetles to sell/trade? I might be able to make a starter culture or 2 of the Spanish Red/Orange Isopods if anyone is interested. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll bring some bean beetles.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome & Thanks! I'm sure my toads & frogs will appreciate them! Thanks Brian!
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It was pretty good timing...I should be pretty thick with them...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get lesser waxworms?
I should have turkish glider melagonaster available as well...
For those that never tried them, they produce much faster than the wingless...
When I used to culture them (mine died out last year, but I recently aquired a new starter) I could always count on them to boom in about 10 days from innoculation...


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to get some Spanish Red/Orange Isopods Just tell me anything I need to get them going
Steve can you make me a starter culture

Is anyone feeding bean beetles to their frogs?
Pete Mertens told me he lost about 100 frogs after he started feeding bean beetles
Are they safe to feed?
Newt


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Newt1 said:


> I would like to get some Spanish Red/Orange Isopods Just tell me anything I need to get them going
> Steve can you make me a starter culture
> 
> Is anyone feeding bean beetles to their frogs?
> ...


No losses on my adult frogs, including thumbs (yes, adult imis especially females will take them), I don't bother trying to feed them to froglets though.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Steve,
Sure thing on the isopods! I have a care sheet for them on wireptiles, in the amphibian section.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*May 8th Meeting*

Here's a little of which I should have. Maybe more.

froglets-some have already ordered here's whats left--- $30 each
2-3-patricia, 2-3-citronella, 2-3-azureus, 1-bakhuis, and 3-gold dust basti $ 60 each, all 3 for $160

Tads--$10each patricia- two lines, alanis- two-four lines?, azureus- two lines, yellowback, maybe some more---orange terribilis, giant orange

Adults--- 3-4 female blue & black auratus $50 each, sexed pair of oyapoks $300, sexed pair of tarapoto imi $250


coca shells - $10 1gallon bags
driftwood 
20 high made new with background and partial front $40 
55 gallon $40

Free - exselsior - metronidazole -advice!!

Will trade for fly media/cultures or maybe real clean/no cracks ten gallon tanks


----------



## ryfraf (Jan 14, 2010)

I would love to get some of the isopods...the red ones and even some of the smaller type. 

I know these are not PDFs but I have some adult mossies I would like to put up for sale or trade. If anyone is interested, let me know. They are adult, I know one or two are male...lots of calling. I just am not that into them anymore and feel bad about it so I figure if someone else would like to start with some...here is a chance.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: May 8th Meeting*



frogmanroth said:


> Here's a little of which I should have. Maybe more.
> 
> froglets-some have already ordered here's whats left--- $30 each
> 2-3-patricia, 2-3-citronella, 2-3-azureus, 1-bakhuis, and 3-gold dust basti $ 60 each, all 3 for $160
> ...


Forgot to grab some ARS last time I was down...


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be bring some thumbs to sell or trade
lamasi "green"
nominant imis
What are other people bringing?


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I need some 190 containers 

is anyone going to be bringing any to the meeting on Sat.?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like I will be bringing:
Turquoize and bronze auratus
Nominat imitator
Red amazonicus
Brazillian yellowheads

Not going to post prices...if you are interested, do some research on what they are going for in the market, and shoot me a reasonable offer...I'm very reasonable


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is anyone dusting with Naturose or Repashy SuperPig? 
I was thinking of trying it 
is one better than the other?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Newt1 said:


> Is anyone dusting with Naturose or Repashy SuperPig?
> I was thinking of trying it
> is one better than the other?


Haven't tried superpig, but am currently using Repashy ICB (all in one calcium, vitamin, pigment supplement) in rotation, and seems to work pretty well. Naturose works well also...really helps with the yellows.
I might be able to spare some 190's...how many do you need?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: May 8th Meeting*

Here's a little of which I should have. Maybe more.

froglets-some have already ordered here's whats left--- $30 each
2-3-patricia, 2-3-citronella, 2-3-azureus 

Tads--$10each patricia- two lines, alanis- two-four lines?, azureus- two lines, yellowback

Adults--- 3-4 female blue & black auratus $50 each, sexed pair of oyapoks $300, sexed pair of tarapoto imi $250, and proven pair of alanis $300

coca shells - $5 1gallon bags
55 gallon $40

Free - exselsior - metronidazole -advice!!

Will trade for fly media/cultures or maybe real clean/no cracks ten gallon tanks


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry, something came up, and I will not be making it this time.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that came to the meet. Missed a few of you. Had a couple new ones also!!! Steve said he would host the next one this summer or early fall!!!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Gabe for hosting once again! I plan on hosting the next meeting either in July or September, not sure which yet. It was great to see you guy's again, sorry that I missed some of you. And once again, Thanks for hosting and everything else Gabe! Thanks!
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Next Meeting July 17th?*

My vote is for July 17th. As I will be gone the rest of the month and all of August.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

How about July 10th? I think that weekend might work better for me. So, say Saturday July 10th starting around noon? Let me know. 
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

July 10th sounds good to me!! I will bring my tent and a cooler full of beer!!! and some frogs or something!!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Then lets plan for Saturday July 10th, and bring a tent if you'd like (besides frogs & stuff), we can cook out and have a bonfire (I live in the boondocks). Beer sounds good too!
Steve


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
For everyone that plans on attending, please pm me for directions. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Kind of depends on if my car's AC is fixed by then...


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> Kind of depends on if my car's AC is fixed by then...


roll the window down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*show*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/54036-all-animal-expo-sunday-may-23-waukesha-wi.html

anybody going to this?


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah... I might be going...I've not really made up my mind.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Detrick105 said:


> How about July 10th? I think that weekend might work better for me. So, say Saturday July 10th starting around noon? Let me know.
> Steve


Are we still doing this? Steve have you pmed everyone? We may have to move it to a later date?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Well, there are a few minor issues for 7/10, on 6/29, I see a doctor to schedule some minor surgery, which would leave me laid up for a month. So, I am going to see if it can be done after the the 7/11/10. If 7/10 doesn't work for anybody please let me know, we can either go on as planned or wait and have it later. Also, did anyone hear the talk of a reptile/amphibian show in Stevens Point? Looks like the Stevens Point show will be in the fall.

Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I went to the All Animal Expo last Sunday

It was not very good
1/3 was dry goods
We need something like this in WISCONSIN
but if more people don't go to it venders will not come 
and people will not go if they don't get some good venders

Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

The meeting is on July 10th, pm me for directions.
Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Let me know if that date works.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I can't, forgot about another commitment that weekend. Let s do something in the fall when its cooler out also.

But I welcome anybody anytime to my place to buy frogs or tads!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Should we cancel the meeting, and have it in September instead? Otherwise we can still have one July 10th. Can I get a show of hands, on what would be better? July 10th or September. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

I would prefer September...I would not be able to make it July 10th

Dave


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks, Gabe & Dave for your input.
So, we have 2 for September, any other voices out there...
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Car's AC is still down, work is slow, so it will be un-operational for a while...So I don't think I could swing the 10th.
And Gabe...windows down is not going to cut it ...we are talking 5 some hours of freeway time here...
Haven't heard much news on Mideast frog feast, but that is the end of sept...I have already committed to vending there...coupled with Labor day weekend at the beginning of that month, That would make for a quite busy month if I were to attend a meeting as well...so personally, I'm gonna have to say sept wouldn't be a good time for me.

One of those rare occasions I wish I didn't live so damn far from everything...


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

So far...
Dave, Gabe for Sept.
Brian can't make either
....


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would say Sept. would probably be better from me too


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, let's shoot for September then. So, what date in September?


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just let us know a time and a date


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

How does September 18th sound?
Steve


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I've got something going on every weekend in September.... I guess I'll have to catch the next one.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm looking to buy 2-4 leucs, auratus, or tincs. 
Anybody have any and planning on being in or nearby Madison soon?
Message me.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
Why don't we do a vote on a month and a date to have a meeting? Gabe hosted the 1st & 2nd meeting (Thank you!); I am offering to host a 3rd meeting. I would prefer to host the meeting sometime this winter, something like this: December/January, or February. Let me know.
Steve


----------



## tigress242 (Sep 23, 2010)

I live in Madison and am new to the frog scene.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I vote Jan 15 or 22 I will host again. Lots of new frogs. Should have decent variety to go by then also. tads and froglets of the following;

oyapok, alanis, citronella, patricia, azureus, luecomelas, regina?, giant orange?, orange terribilis?, powder blue?, "giant"coblats, imitators - intermedius, vanzolini, cainarachi valley, maybe some others by then also.


----------



## AJN (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been out of the loop for a while. Is there still an email list being kept up for meetings, or did that die off? I'd like to hang out and meet some new froggers in the area.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No email list that I know of, usually just converse here...I'd like to see an email list come back.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone! 
Jan 15 or 22 should work for me. I'll have some CB Golden Mantellas for sale/trade, and maybe a couple of others.
Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jan 15 or 22 should work for me. just let us know so we can put in on the calendar 
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frogmanroth said:


> I vote Jan 15 or 22 I will host again. Lots of new frogs. Should have decent variety to go by then also. tads and froglets of the following;
> 
> oyapok, alanis, citronella, patricia, azureus, luecomelas, regina?, giant orange?, orange terribilis?, powder blue?, "giant"coblats, imitators - intermedius, vanzolini, cainarachi valley, maybe some others by then also.


jan 15 then? mark it on your calenders.

no list that i know of, i have just pmed everyone before


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Gabe,
Would be willing to have it on the 22nd?
Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone have some Rice Flour Beetles they can bring? I am just looking for a starter culture. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

I do have Rice Flour Beetles, if you are interested in a starter culture contact me.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm gonna try to make it out to my first meeting in a long time ... i tentatively might have 50 or so broms to pick through, tropical springtails, and an eheim 2217 canister filter if anyone is interested in any if that.


----------



## beav9900 (May 23, 2010)

I sent you a pm about the broms


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello,
So when is the meeting? the 15th or the 22nd? Hey Mike, did you get my pm? I'll take a RFB culture. I can bring some CB Golden Mantellas, and I should have some Iquitos tads/froglets. 
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frogmanroth said:


> jan 15 then? mark it on your calenders.
> 
> no list that i know of, i have just pmed everyone before


Saturday Jan 15th noon


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Gabe, you wouldn't happen to have or know of anybody that has a probable female Varadero would you? Trying to track one down and semi local would be better since winter is here obviously. Any probable pairs of Vanzos by the time this get together is supposed to happen?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Jan 15th 2011*

Not that I know off hand. No vanzo pairs, I am hoping for tads by then. I am going to change up the tank. I still have my trio 1.1.1 $550. There maybe some veraderos down by Chicago area. 

Bryan do you have any? 

Meeting is still 15 jan 2011.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, seems to be a lot of people looking for a female right now. Not opposed to driving to chicago to get one if need be. johnc on here might have some and is willing to ship them up here. Just nervous as hell about that with the weather. Let me think about that trio. If I can't track down any vara's I might have cash by Jan for those.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*WI meeting jan 15th 2011*

Hi,

Here is your invite to our WI meeting Jan 15 2011 Saturday starting @ noon til????, Oshkosh, WI 240-626-5998 is my cell. Please RSVP for a head count. If you want to bring beverages thats fine I will have some.

I have all the Tropical Experience Videos and Pumilio of the Bocas del Toro, plus lots of the books to watch and read.

And lots of frogs/tads for sale. Others will also have some to bring. And feeders.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/28434-wi-froggers-18.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/49930-wisconsin-frog-species-morphs.html


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, I trying to come to my first meeting and I was wondering if anyone has a list of frogs that they are going to bring or could bring to the meeting? Thanks

Mike


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

I have decided that I don't think I have the time or space to care for leucomelas froglets (or all the fruitflies I would need) if I bred leucs so I have a calling male leucomelas that I would like to sell to a good home, preferably at this meeting. 

Its about 2 years 6 months old and its color is a little darker/ more orange than the electric yellow leucs I see, but it was sold to me as a standard.

If you are interested pm me because there is some stuff that I would want you to know about, and I won't bring it unless someone lets me know before hand that they will buy it.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Jan 15th Meeting 2011*

Dibs on the male Luec! 

What are people bringing? 

I have some tarapota, citronella, azureus, alanis, patricia tads. Patricia, alanis, citronella, bakhuis froglets/juvies. 1 juvie intermideus/pos female, 1 froglet tarapota/unk, citronella/pos female. Adult male cobalts? Sexed pair of Azureus? 

And maybe some other pairs if you bring big monies?

Bugs, media, couple ten gal verts. 

Will consider trades on things.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll have some CB Golden Mantellas, that are about 3 months ootw, and they are a reddish orange in color, selling them for $35 a froglet (or trade?). 
Steve


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have several alanis, sexed pair of Patricias, will have Green / Bronze Auratus by spring time month old Tads right now, possible Adult Leucomelas should have sexes by meeting.

Jeff


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Jan 15th 2011 Meeting Oshkosh*

Going to add 6 ten gallon verts, and a rack/lights to fit them. $100 for the whole setup

Dwarf white isopods, orange rolypolys, springtails. $5 each

55 gallon regular$30, 20 gallon breeder$10, and a reg 30gallon w/lightlidheaterfilterpowerhead $30, if they dont go before on craigslist.

Froglets; intermideus imitator$50, citronella$300, patricia$20, azureus$25, alanis$20, cobalts$45, bakhuis$30, tarapota$40. Luecs/cainarachi valley imis are spoken for.

Tads; citronella$15, alanis$10, azureus$10, patricia$10, tarapoto$20

Or will trade for equal value; a couple broms(must hold lots of water), 36" and 24" strip lights/or aluminum dome, or outdoor propane heater(for my garage), propane tanks? Or female rats and female ball pythons. Smaller/mini low light creeping plants/rooted cuttings. Digital scale for weighing snakes(up to 7000 gram). Stainless probing set, 24"-36"snake hook, 18inch or bigger forceps bent or straight. Or anything else?


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking for some Magnolia Leaves


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello to all Wisconsin Forggers
who is coming to Gabe's? What are people bringing to sell or trade
Are people bringing frogs, Tadpoles, plants or feeder bugs
Thanks Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I can bring the following:
Golden Mantella froglets/tads 
Iquitos tads
Rice Flour Beetles
or just ask?
But I would like to know before hand, so I know what I need to bring. Thanks!
Steve
Also, I am looking for some more leaf litter, like magnolia, sea grape, & live oak. So if anyone has any to trade or sell?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone have any El Dorado pumilio that they'd want to trade for some CB Golden Mantellas?
Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

24 hrs until the frog party at Gabe's house.

-


----------



## ryfraf (Jan 14, 2010)

I know they are not dendros but I have some mossy frogs to pretty much give away(not totally, small fee). If you are interested let me know. I really want them to go to a decent home and I do not feel like shipping them so if you're goin to Gabes and are interested let me know.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Just 3 inches of Snow, we are still a go!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

How was it? I have been meaning to come to one of these meetings, but it just has never worked out. Anyone pick-up the 10 gal verts?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Gabe for hosting another great meeting! Thanks for the frogs/tads too (Gabe,Jeff, & Steve)! It was good to see everyone and meet some new people as well. Jason I picked up 1 10 gallon vert, pm Gabe as I believe he might have them yet.
Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Gabe 
for having another great meeting(party)! 
Thanks for the Frogs and Tads also


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

The meeting was a lot of fun and it was nice to meet all of you and talk frogs. I learned a lot!!!! Thank you Gabe for hosting and I cant wait for the next one.

Mike


----------



## bilo410 (Jan 14, 2011)

so im new to this and i would like to get talk to people from wi about frogs and vivariums i live in clintonville.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, let's shoot for another meeting around May (maybe June?). This time I would like to host! Hopefuly I'll be moved & settled into the new house! Just thought I'd give a heads up on the next meeting !
Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wi Froggers what do you have breeding?
What do you have for sale adults and froglets


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been working with my orange P. terribilis have a few tads going but would be a while before they are land dwelling. I'm fairly new to the hobby so still working out the bugs. Love the idea of a Wi. frog club I live near Madison & will subscribe to this thread


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Steve,

This is what I have right now:
-adult and juvenile D. auratus Costa Rican
-nearly adult and juvenile D. tinctorius azureus
-nearly adult and juvenile D. tinctorius French Guiana
-tads of R. variabilis.
-tads of R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos

I should be able to make the meeting at Steve's house in June and look forward to seeing you all again and meeting those of you I haven't! After a major kitchen remodel and some family health problems I am back to the frogs!

I hope everyone is enjoying spring in WI!

Rick


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Ok, so let's have the meeting in June at my house. Hopefully I'll have moved into a place with more room by then, LOL. I haven't figured out a date yet, but let's shoot for June. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I look forward to meeting you and other Wi froggers in person


----------



## SoilSinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and am excited to have found a local group. I'm in Madison. So, add one more to your bunch!

I've been keeping Western Chorus, but am looking for something a little less nocturnal! Have my heart set on P. vittatus. Anyone have access to these?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*http://www.wireptileshows.com/index.php?link=home*

Wisconsin Reptile Expo (W.I.R.E)

I am thinking of vending, anybody want to sell anything? I would be happy to sell it for you at my table.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Froglets--10citronella$60 3-5azureus$40 2-3patricia$40 10alanis$40
Juvies--6patricia$50 2cobalt$50 
Subadult--azureus-looks to be 1.2 $150 or $60each, 3campana auratus$30, 
Pairs/Trios--luecs1.2$200, 2 x azureus1.1$200each

Tads-- $20each patricia30, azureus2, oyapok3, matecho2, green/bronze auratus10, alanis10, citronella4, bakhuis6, luec1

Thumb Tads $40 each- tarapota6, cainarachi valley1

Golddust basti unk sex $150
Vanzolinii males $150

flimcans/media/leaflitter-set up 10 maybe 4 10 verts


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Thanks to Everybody that stopped by the table. Looking forward to Sewerfest in July and WIRE in Sept..


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I talked to a couple of people, the vote is I'll host the meeting in September (Gabe was cool enough to host 3 so far). So, let's here some dates!
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi everybody, I am vending in Madison(same place WIRE was at, VFW on cottage rd?) this Sunday June 5th 2011 from 10:00 to 3:00 pm. 

Will have a few pairs/trios, a few froglets, and a bunch of tads. 

Veiled Chameleons also 3 months old. 

screen cages and vivs

flies and media, books and things 

maybe a pair of 2011 F/albino and hetalbino male ballpython


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Gabe,

Good luck this weekend and have fun!

Rick


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey southern Wisconsiners, wasn't that storm awful? We're done with the worst of it (Green County) I seriously thought it was a tornado. On the news they showed a video in Madison of the storm, some sapling were bending a bit, well here we had tree 4 stories tall bending, two snapped and one was bent and ripped out of the ground. One hit our house. It was nuts I was looking out the window and it started to shake then I heard lightning and the power went off. Pretty bad. How fast was the wind? I heard 70mph but the news said up to 100mph.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Oak Creek June 19th*

I will be vending at Oak Creek, WI June 19th

American Legion Hall
9327 S Shepard Ave. Oak Creek, WI 

Will have tads and pairs. Vivs and all things frog related.

Veiled Chameleons


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gabe I will stop by and check out your booth in oak creek. I dident even know that they had a "reptile expo" in oak creek. Whats it called?

Mike


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

This Friday I'll be in Madison, at the Madison Area Herpetological Society's meeting as a guest speaker. I'll be discussing dart frog care (& other frogs/toads). Everything from breeding to building natural style terrariums and more, lol. I'll be bringing some darts, mantellas & toads (oh my!) to show and a tank or two to discuss building backgrounds. The meeting is from 8-10pm at the Westwood Christian Church on Odana Road in Madison. 
So, come on down & check it out! 
Steve


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

alwright i'll be there for sure, the date is th friday 6/24?, can I have the exact address pls


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Westwood Christian Church
5210 Odana Road
Madison, WI 53711-1095
The meeting is 8-10, 8-9 is discussion and recent agenda items, 9-10 is the dart frog care.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

THanks!!!!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say "Thank you" to everyone that attended! Thanks!
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I will be vending at Sewerfest in Racine July 31st 10-3. Will have lots of adults/pairs and froglets.

SEWERFest (South East Wisconsin Exotic Reptile Festival) is coming up in just over a month. As one of the only true captive bred only shows in the country and the largest show in Wisconsin, we are positive you will enjoy the show. If you are looking to vend please let us know. 

Date:
Sunday, Juy 31st 
Time:
10:00 AM - 3:00 PM
Where:
Fountain Banquet Hall
Address:
8505 Durand Ave. Sturtevant WI. 53177
Admission:
Adults: $5.00 / Children 12 and under: $1.00
A portion of the profits will be donated to a Reptile Organization

visit the site for more info SEWERFest Reptile Show - Sturtevant(Racine), Wisconsin 
Share 
Share this post on Twitter
Facebook
| Like


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Catfur said:


> Ugh, I just escaped that place. Hope you like ice fishing. You'll even arrive in plenty of time for sturgeon spearing season.


AWESOME. Sounds fun


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*WIRE sept 11th 2011 madison*

WIRE Sept 11th 2011 10:00-3:00pm Madison, WI 

Wisconsin Reptile Expo (W.I.R.E)

I will be vending,

Have lots of Dart Frogs froglets and pairs and single adults. 

2011 Ball Pythons female morphs.

Veiled chameleons$80each (2.4).

Tank setups $40 (10gal with falsebottom,glass lid, substrate, and pothos).
Feeders $10 (dwarf white woodlice, giant spanish orange, fruit flies).
Leaf litter $5.
Shipping containers 7x7x6 inches 3/4" styro lined $5 each. 
Gelpacks $1 each 3x5". 
16x16x30 inch screen cage $50.

And misc. reptile products. Also books on darts, balls, and chams.

Froglets: "Romania" yellow galacts $50, "Butt" matecho $40, "UE" cainarachi valley imitators $40, patricia $30, 2 oyapok $60, bahuis $50, leucomelas $30, ancon hill auratus $30, golden mantellas $30, citronella$40, "frogmanroth" monts attachi bakka $50, "frogfarm" azureus $40, "linbo" tarapoto imitator $40.

Adults: proven female cainarchi valley $80, female intermedius imitator $80, female azureus $80, 1.2 french guayana dwarf cobalts $260, MAYBE a few other pairs. 

Ball Pythons: 2011 females; 150g pastels $200, 150g lesser $400, 88g mojave $280, 140g spiders $250, 250g albino $450. Also 440g male het Albino $60

Discounts considered.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
How about a meeting? Sept. 24th at my house, sarting at noon. You can bring animals/supplies to sell & trade. PM for directions.
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Sept 24th 2011*

sounds good. I think!

WIRE Sept 11th 2011 10:00-3:00pm Madison, WI 

Wisconsin Reptile Expo (W.I.R.E)

I will be vending,

Have lots of Dart Frogs froglets and pairs and single adults. 

2011 Ball Pythons female morphs.

Veiled chameleons$80each (2.4).

Tank setups $40 (10gal with falsebottom,glass lid, substrate, and pothos).
Feeders $10 (dwarf white woodlice, giant spanish orange, fruit flies).
Leaf litter $5.
Shipping containers 7x7x6 inches 3/4" styro lined $5 each. 
Gelpacks $1 each 3x5". 
16x16x30 inch screen cage $50.

And misc. reptile products. Also books on darts, balls, and chams.

Froglets: "Romania" yellow galacts $50, "Butt" matecho $40, "UE" cainarachi valley imitators $40, patricia $30, 2 oyapok $60, bahuis $50, leucomelas $30, ancon hill auratus $30, golden mantellas $30, citronella$40, "frogmanroth" monts attachi bakka $50, "frogfarm" azureus $40, "linbo" tarapoto imitator $40.

Adults: proven female cainarchi valley $80, female intermedius imitator $80, female azureus $80, 1.2 french guayana dwarf cobalts $260, MAYBE a few other pairs. 

Ball Pythons: 2011 females; 150g pastels $200, 150g lesser $400, 88g mojave $280, 140g spiders $250, 250g albino $450. Also 440g male het Albino $60

Discounts considered.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Steve, The show went well, and I talked to alot of froggers down around the area about the next WI get together. Not much interest in driving up to Merril. I would be willing to host one last get together before I get moved someplace new. 

Let me know peoples!! 

Otherwise I guess I'll see you the 24th???

And nice to see you all! Thanks for the repeat customers!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL! I do live in the boondocks of the Northwoods. So Gabe's place on the 24th.
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*meeting 24 sept*

We will grill out and chat. BYOB will have some. I will have froglets for sale and feel free to bring your own frogs for trade or sale. Bring your friends! Come and have a great time. 

Also feel free to pass this along to people that may not be on my list.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

We will grill out and chat. BYOB will have some. I will have froglets for sale and feel free to bring your own frogs for trade or sale. Bring your friends! Come and have a great time. 

Also feel free to pass this along to people that may not be on my list. 

Let me know peoples!! 

Otherwise I guess I'll see you the 24th???

And nice to see you all! Thanks for the repeat customers! 

THINGS I WILL HAVE:

MALE PANTHER CHAMELEON $380

Veiled chameleons$80each 

Tank setups $40 (10gal with falsebottom,glass lid, substrate, and pothos). WILL ALSO HAVE 10 GALLON VERTS 

Feeders $10 (dwarf white woodlice, giant spanish orange, fruit flies).
PLANT PACKAGES $10 TEN CLIPPINGS FROM DIFFERENT PLANTS
Shipping containers 7x7x6 inches 3/4" styro lined $5 each. 
Gelpacks $1 each 3x5". 
16x16x30 inch screen cage $50 X 2

And misc. reptile products. Also books on darts, balls, and chams.

Froglets: "Romania" yellow galacts $50, "Butt" matecho $40, "UE" cainarachi valley imitators $40, patricia $30, leucomelas $30, ancon hill auratus $30, golden mantellas $30, citronella$40, "frogmanroth" monts attachi bakka $50, 2011 IMPORT POWDER BLUE PAIR $250

Ball Pythons: 2011 females; 150g pastels $200, 150g lesser $400, 88g mojave $280, 140g spiders $250, 250g albino $450. Also 440g male het Albino $60

YOUR WELCOME TO COME EARLY ALSO


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Steves House*

I rode my bike up to Steve's house today! Nice ride not bad at all. Anyways awesome setups. I know its a drive but worth it for sure. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Steves House*

Thought I would post this here for the WI guys... Got a 40B that's got a vert conversion on it if anyone is looking for one. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...b-vert-rare-hoya-endauensis-mount-others.html


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

hey guys im in baraboo, was looking for some people in my area i might be able to see setups and possibly buy plants and frogs from, i really want to pick up frogs in person, relying on the mail carriers is not my thing.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey edhurl, I have some tinct azureus froglets & a few plant cuttings if you have interest, Im near poynette


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

hi all just starting out here. im also from baraboo. i will be attending sewerfest on the 13th. anyone going? and does anyone know if there is typically pdf stuff there? will be starting my build thread later this month.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet, 2 newbies in boo!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*

Thinking the 21st or 28th. I redid my frogroom and traded out some frogs and got some different ones.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

let us know so we can make plans


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> Thinking the 21st or 28th. I redid my frogroom and traded out some frogs and got some different ones.


The 21st it is. May be vending the 28th.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im sorry did I miss something?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> The 21st it is. May be vending the 28th.


21 january 2012 saturday noon until ? I'll grill out and things. I have about 40 tanks of frogs.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

i know a couple of froggers in madison that would show up just to talk to frogmanroth, tads u sold me r doing outstanding got froglets already not bristles tho lol sorry


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I should be there I have some Froglets, Tads, and a few pairs that are available.

Froglets
Luecs
Alanis also Tads
Campana also Tads
Costa Rican G/B Auratus
Patricia also Tads
Ancon Hill also Tads
Dwarf Cobalts also Tads

Pairs Adults
Dwarf Cobalts
Powder Blue
BLue/Black Auratus
Female Cobalt


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Wish I could have made it there today, but had a medical appt. (sucks to get old) sounds like quite a few folks are going. Gabe's place is like a zoo herpetology wing. Hopefully there will be a another get together soon where we can buy & swap.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

bristles said:


> Wish I could have made it there today, but had a medical appt. (sucks to get old) sounds like quite a few folks are going. Gabe's place is like a zoo herpetology wing. Hopefully there will be a another get together soon where we can buy & swap.





> 21 january 2012 saturday noon until ? I'll grill out and things. I have about 40 tanks of frogs.


was it an eye doctor app? lol, maybe ill see you there in january...


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Dou !


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> 21 january 2012 saturday noon until ? I'll grill out and things. I have about 40 tanks of frogs.


Still planning on Saturday 21 January 2012, noon until ?

and I am free the 28th if we get snow


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

hey guys, i've got some leftover supplies since i took my last tank down. bunch of 32 and 16 oz containers with both solid and vented lids, petri dishes, dendro pods, mag and oak leaves, joshs ff media, and probably some more random stuff i can throw in, think i have some nice manzanita branches from my last tank. i also have a LOA flood light setup and a 2x39 watt t5ho retro. i'd be willing to sell the supply package and the lights at a good price for a local frogger that could use the stuff. if anybody is interested shoot me an email for more info. [email protected]


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> Still planning on Saturday 21 January 2012, noon until ?
> 
> and I am free the 28th if we get snow


well sounds like 12 people so far!

Saturday the 21st starting at noon until whenever? I will grill out.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

If anyone has thumbnail tads they are willing to sell at the get together please lwt me know how much cash I need to bring, see you all there


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Im still planning on making the drive over. Can't wait to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

I will be looking for tads as well! I don't need prices, I just wanted to let you know I'm interested. I'm not sure what or how much I will buy, but I'd at least like to get some thumbnails. I will put priority on anything frogmanroth has for sale, as he is the host. 
p.s. Gabe, we recently corresponded by e-mail, and you gave me your street address. Thanks again!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> well sounds like 12 people so far!
> 
> Saturday the 21st starting at noon until whenever? I will grill out.


Count it up 15 RSVP ! Get here when you can and stay as long as you want!

Bring anything you want to trade and sell! Lots of cash!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Edhurl said:


> If anyone has thumbnail tads they are willing to sell at the get together please lwt me know how much cash I need to bring, see you all there


From BARABOO!!?? LOL Im originally from there, Milwaukee now. Ill be there Gabe. Thanks for the invite once again.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you guys have any meetings close to Iowa? I am new to dart frogs and am having trouble finding others in Iowa.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

kgb said:


> From BARABOO!!?? LOL Im originally from there, Milwaukee now. Ill be there Gabe. Thanks for the invite once again.


Sweet, when did ya leave?

Also ill be looking for live oak and magnolia if anyone has any extra


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jan 2012 get together oshkosh*



frogmanroth said:


> Count it up 15 RSVP ! Get here when you can and stay as long as you want!
> 
> Bring anything you want to trade and sell! Lots of cash!


 This is so exciting! 
And my first froglets just morphed out a couple weeks ago. Is this an addictive hobby or what?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

*Frogmanroths frog party*

Anyone going to frgomanroths party interested in a pair of 12" MTX thunder 5500 subwoofers? Have them up for sale for 200 but wil trade them for a few thumbs or something.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Saturday Jan 21st 2012 Oshkosh WI Meeting*

Hi Everyone, 

We have 17 people RSVP'd already, Sounds like it will be a good time. I know several people are going to be bringing frogs, tads, feeders, and supplies, along with tanks and plants. 

Don't forget to bring a cooler for transport of your new acquisitions! 

If you would like to bring a snack or a beverage to share that would be cool. Please feel free to invite friends. 

PM me for directions and cell incase you get lost. 

I will also have big Ball Pythons for sale if any of you are into them.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey I am relatively new to darts, but would love to get more involved with the WI frog community. Actually Gabe, I believe I bought some patricia froglets from you over the summer and ran into you again at sewerfest a few months back...not that you would remember lol. I am definately looking to expand my collection as well and I think it would be cool to finally associate with some fellow froggers ha.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

what kind of snacks/food you want brought? whats food you have?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Saturday Jan 21st 2012 Oshkosh WI Meeting*



frogmanroth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have 17 people RSVP'd already, Sounds like it will be a good time. I know several people are going to be bringing frogs, tads, feeders, and supplies, along with tanks and plants.
> 
> ...


I will have sausages and brats. Maybe I will make some chili? Whatever you like I suppose. Is good.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

cschub13 said:


> Hey I am relatively new to darts, but would love to get more involved with the WI frog community. Actually Gabe, I believe I bought some patricia froglets from you over the summer and ran into you again at sewerfest a few months back...not that you would remember lol. I am definately looking to expand my collection as well and I think it would be cool to finally associate with some fellow froggers ha.



Welcome to the community. I am relatively new as well.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

gunna be so awesome to not be looked at like im crazy....i hope, lol


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

As of right now it looks like Saturday will be clear. 10 Day Weather Forecast for Oshkosh - weather.com Sure hope it stays that way! The excitement is building!


----------



## .E. (Jan 5, 2012)

I have nearly 50 Chinese Praying Mantids that just hatched a few days ago if anyone is interested? I plan on being at Gabe's tomorrow. I found the adult female mantid around October in Janesville while working and I brought it home for my kids to see and decided to keep it in my empty terrarium till I got frogs. In early December she laid the ootheca. They are really cool to keep in a terrarium but I don't think they live more than a year or so?? Anyone know if that is true??

-E


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Ill be looking to get cuttings of lots of plants tomorrow guys. Particularly interested in microsorum linguiforme and other microsorum species. As well as microgramma lycopodioides and other microgramma species. Pyrrosia lanceolate. Lecanopteris sinuous. Ficus villosia. i have quite a few 30 and 40 gallon Verts set up and growing in but not a great selection of plants other than quite a few broms. If you have anything interesting Im game. i have some Theloderma asperum tads i will be bringing if anyone is interested but not alot.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

since i dont have anything to bring along to sell, ill bring some bacon ranch pasta salad to go with those brats....


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Looks good for the weather. Sounds good everyone! 

Eric Detrick105 "Steve " is looking to reach you.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone know who the vender was at sewerfest that had all the driftwood? I thought it was frogmoss or something but i misplaced the card.

Im bringing to gabes a juvenile yellow galact if anyone is interested. And some bean beetle cultures.


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I will see evryone tommorow i have several tads and 6 or 7 types of froglets i will bring.

Jeff


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Best WI meeting! Yet!*

Well we had 12 new persons 14 new people all together! Great time ! Even from Minnesota ! Thanks to everyone that showed up! Nice meeting all the new peeps! Let's get another before I leave here in the next few months! I will post pics soons! Thank you guys!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

You cant leave.....army right? If you need someone to "watch" one or two of you thumbs let me know


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Awesome turn out!*

Ed, Yep army. may have to take people up on that sooner than later . we my have to have another meet though! Before I leave It was great to have everyone over! Best turn out yet! Thank you all that made it up! Xthat salad was the bomb!

I know I didn't get to talk to everyone one on one so feel free to call or whatever to reach me and ask questions. I am here for you all!!!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Edhurl said:


> You cant leave.....army right? If you need someone to "watch" one or two of you thumbs let me know


Just add a little clean old water to the tad water please feel free to call or text me with any questions. Good to meet you!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

frogmanroth said:


> Just add a little clean old water to the tad water please feel free to call or text me with any questions. Good to meet you!


first thing i did! when you due to leave?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that I can speak for everyone that was at the meet today & say thank you so much to Gabe & Michelle for their warm hospitality in having all of us into their home to host the best frog get together we could hope for. There was lots of good food, exchanges of information & more frogs, tads and supplies than you could shake a stick at ! here are a few views of the fun that was had today


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

best day of froggin ive had , happened today ! outstanding thanks everyone


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

cant wait !!!! hope u get stationed close ! thanks for the service to our country your good to go


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a few more pics... cause I can't stop thinking about how enjoyable today was !


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

It was a good time indeed. Wish we could have all stayed longer and talked and shared more frog business  Looking forward to the next meet, hopefully it wil be warmer out and we can sit outside lol


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Was a great time I like all the pics. We can have another one later this spring when it is warmer, Hopefully we can get new people everytime so we can make these a huge success,

Jeff


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Madison feb 19th 2012 at froggyplush's "Tony" house*

Tony "froggyplush" has graciously volunteered hosting a get together in Madison on Saturday February 18th 11-3 for those that missed the oshkosh meeting which was huge. There will be lots of supplies, frogs, tads and anything else! Mantids! Bugs of all kinds! Pm me for more details.

Thanks and hope to see you there!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Saturday the 18th feb 2012*

Saturday the 18th of feb


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Saturday the 18th feb 2012*

Omg another meeting already!? And I'm actually not working!!!??? I'm in.



Looking for springtail and dwarf isopod cultures, and plants.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Crap, im working....


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Saturday February 18th 11-3 Madison 2012*

Yep should have springtails and isopods and plants there. Bring a cooler to take your spoils home!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm coming for sure ! I've got a few tads & some plants to bring as well


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Man !!! I have off that day!!!!!!! (but its my son birthday hehehe), I'll tried to sneak for a little bit , where is the address??


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I might be able to make it.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

may be able to make it down for that. a list of possible things to pick up would be nice. i could bring down a few small orchid cuttings from my maui haul.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Saturday February 18th 11-3 Madison 2012*

Fruit flies - hydei- melo- glider/media, methyl paraben, brewers yeast, excelsior, dwarf isopods, various plant clippings, substrate mix, 12 clay mix, coco husks, leaf litter - live oak- others, driftwood, books, coco shells, mushroom shelves, tad bites, coco huts, phase 22 panels, fruit fly cups/ lids, and more.

Tadpoles- Patricia, ancon hill auratus, highland bronze auratus, campana auratus, Santa Isabel, luecomelas, green and black auratus, maybe Matecho, and possibly more by then.

Frogs - blue auratus possibly a 2.2 $160 for the group, standard lamasi pair $600( this price is for this meeting only, will not ship, and I will need a notice before the meet to dig them out of the tank), highland tricolor 1.0.2 $300. Maybe a few ancon hill froglets also. 

Jeff said he wont be able to make it down, but he has offered 2011 wc powder grey pair these guys are big and fat $200, Nabors line dwarf French guayana cobalts proven pair $250, 2011 wc cobalts 2.1 these are a nice trio of frogs also $200. If you are interested on these pm me as I will coordinate with him to bring these down. 

Just post what your looking for?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone have a viv of about 30 gal or so they are looking to get rid of. my son is bringing home 2 anoles on friday and the tank i thought they were going in has a broken bottom. i could also bring a 75 gal is someone is looking for something big.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yep I have two. One setup one bare empty.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello all I'm hosting frog fest next week will have a bunch of brom's beetles flys racks for sale adult beverages good times to be had


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

how much for broms? I wasnt sure if i was coming but i might come just for broms lol


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Me again I'll have some ancon froglets orchid bark isos spring tails assortment of plans


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Different prices different brom's I think I've got about 18 any where from say 8 to 20 buck


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

KGB u bought that drift wood from me ill have more of that as well cork rolls I hope


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes I will have some viv's a my house set up waiting for some frogs or someone to buy


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

unless ive missed it we still need the address to where we are meeting on saturday. i think i will be able to stop in for a bit.


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a White's Tree Frog free to a good home. He's fat and healthy, but I'm sick of dealing with crickets and just watching him sleep all day. If anyone wants him let me know and I can bring him to the meeting Feb 18, or you can come get him in Mishicot.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Pm frogmanroth for info


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Bring him down I'll take him have plenty of room wife wants big frog and he looks big


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I should be able to make it this time, definitely looking to get involved with some froggers and expand the collection. I will be sure to rsvp when I know if I can come for sure!

Cam

PS: Possibly looking for a new vivarium complete or partially done if anyone has one available let me know!!


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

Froggyplush said:


> Bring him down I'll take him have plenty of room wife wants big frog and he looks big


Will do. He is pretty big, about 3 inches long.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ill be down late to meet up with frogmanroth, maybe if some of you are still around round 6 ill see ya, otherwise there is always next time.....


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

so ed is going to be late and i was early. they are going to start wondering whats going on in baraboo.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Saturday February 18th 11-3 Madison 2012*



frogmanroth said:


> Tony "froggyplush" has graciously volunteered hosting a get together in Madison on Saturday February 18th 11-3 for those that missed the oshkosh meeting which was huge. There will be lots of supplies, frogs, tads and anything else! Mantids! Bugs of all kinds! Pm me for more details.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you there!





frogmanroth said:


> Fruit flies - hydei- melo- glider/media, methyl paraben, brewers yeast, excelsior, dwarf isopods, various plant clippings, substrate mix, 12 clay mix, coco husks, leaf litter - live oak- others, driftwood, books, coco shells, mushroom shelves, tad bites, coco huts, phase 22 panels, fruit fly cups/ lids, and more.
> 
> Tadpoles- Patricia, ancon hill auratus, highland bronze auratus, campana auratus, Santa Isabel, luecomelas, green and black auratus, maybe Matecho, and possibly more by then.
> 
> ...


So far we have 12 people RSVP me so sounds like another good time.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Count me in as well! I may bring a friend of mine too who is very interested in going, if that wouldn't be a problem of course... Should I bring anything?

Cam


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking for some new ff some turkish hoppers or golden whatever
The ff i have are not producing very well 
need some new hydei ff, my hydei don't do much at all
Newt1


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

See you all Sat.


----------



## AJN (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I will finally be able to make it to a meeting! Looking for an extra adult male Matecho tinc, certain species of sexed and/or paired thumbnails, bean beetles (Callosobruchus) and dwarf isopods.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing new faces ! this should really be a fun get together as Tony has a sweet man (frog) cave in his basement. I'm bringing some orange P. terribilis tads & azureus tads also a few plants (and maybe some drinks &snacks). I just love to buy trade and swap with other froggers, I have to believe that there are lots of folks in Madison & surrounding area that either have frogs or really want to get into frogs, that have not had the chance to come to a get together and meet other hobbyist's. So bring your piggy banks $ and whatever frog stuff to barter ....I'm pumped


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Man....wish I had.off and could get down there earlier


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope everyone has fun today and maybe ill catch a couple of ya on your way out, gabe ill c u round 6.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW! had a great time at the Madison meet today, lots of fun & good turnout.
A big thank you to Tony & Jamye for hosting the get together and feeding us & Gabe & Michelle for promoting it & bringing ton's of tads,frogs,books & supplies. As for me I was so happy to meet new frog folks that were not at the last meet & even saw a face (AJ) that I haven't seen since I was selling fish & aquarium plants to pet stores years ago  These things are so dang fun I think we should try to put together a wis frog club with semi regular meetings so like minded people can exchange ideas, knowledge & oh yes frog stuff ! Here are a few snapshots of the day.


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, thank you Tony for hosting a meeting! Lots of great frogs and great people. I'm glad I came.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

+1 on a wisconsin club, I had a great time also, just me gabe and tony when I got there. Oh and their better halves....


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

it would be nice to keep up with the meetings. was unable to attend on the correct weekend due to out of state guests, but am looking forward to the next meeting. perhaps a early summer meeting in baraboo. at least it should cut down on the baraboo people not making it at the correct time. plus my viv should be grown in enough to be presentable.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks everybody for coming do it again in april


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

If anybody is looking for some 10 gallon tanks I have about 16 of them for sale and I have 4 20 gallon tanks. some of the 10's have cracks in them.

10 gallon $7 each
10 gallon with crack $5 each
20 gallon $15 each

I am open to offers and will give a quanity discount. Im located in Wyocena, WI

Mike


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Dane county Exotic animal ban*

ALERT WI: Dane County Reptile Ban



Everyone who keeps a reptile or other exotic animal in Dane county Wisconsin needs to show up to this meeting TONIGHT!!

The Dane Co exotic animal ban is going to be bought up as a referral from the County Board at the next Environment, Agriculture, and Natural Resources Board on Tuesday Feb 21 at 5:45 pm. Seems they will be trying to sneak this one through on short notice.
This BAN has undefined parameters and NO list of animals effected.
1 Fern Oak Court- Room 208
Madison WI

http://pdf.countyofdane.com/clerk/agendas/EA20120221a.pdf


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Planning next Frog Party At my place.

When June 9th
Where Appleton WI
Time 11 AM till End

should be warm so I plan on Grilling burgers, Brats, Hot dogs or anything else you want to bring.

I just purchased and recieved today 9 more proven Pairs of Frogs so have renvated my Frog Room so should have alot to show everyone that day. Have small but fenced in back yard so feel free to bring the Wife, Kids or Girl/Boyfriend. Hopefully Gabe will still be in Wisconsin so this will probobly be the last party he can attend. Hopeing for largest turn out ever thats why I posted so early, put on calender try to keep this day open.

thanks Jeff Strong


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I might be able to go to this one. Though 5 hours is a bit of a drive. I also have some plants if anyone would be interested in pitcher plants nepenthes alata.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

5 hours we people do that almost every meeting! It's worth it though.


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

5 hours isn't bad in June I would understand if it was winter, we should have a huge turnout.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I have never been to a meeting but they sound like an awesome time. I'll have to try and make the trip.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a reminder to all WI Froggers, this will be good to meet people from other part of the US with frogs 

American Frog Day 2012 will be held in Chicago, May 12th at the Holiday Inn O'Hare on Cumberland.

5615 North Cumberland Avenue
Chicago, IL 60631

Want to reserve a room at the group rate of $90 a night? There's 3 ways:

1. Call reservations Toll Free Number 1-800-HOLIDAY (1-800-465-4329) or 773-693-5800. Please mention the group name American Frog Day or the Group Code: AFD

2. Go to Chicago Illinois O'Hare Airport Hotel - Holiday in Chicago O'Hare and type in the date/group code: AFD

3. Click on the web link below AMFROG

Check us out on:
Facebook: www.facebook.com/frogday2012 Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL | Facebook 
Our website: www.frogday.org/
Twitter: twitter.com/#!/FrogDay2012


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

u going down there?


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I will be there and so is Gabe AKA FROGMANROTH planning on vending at Frogday.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm planning on going


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

that date is a ways away but i think ill be heading down


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just a quick heads up and offer here for anyone interested in orchids. ecuagenera will be at the chicago orchid show on april 28,29. i have placed and order that i will be picking up from them at the show. if anyone is looking to get something from them but cant make it to the show i would be glad to pick up an order and hold it at my house until you can get it. i believe the deadline for placing an order from them for the show is near the end of march but it is on their website.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*pics from jan*


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

When is the next event?

I have been culturing more files than I need. I am in Waupun. Anyone having a crash, PM me. I have a few extra now, will probably have extra for awhile.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I am buried in flies! LOL!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I made my reservation for American Frog Day 2012
Who else is going from WI and are you getting a room


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going but no room, lack of cash, just saying


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im going, maybe getting room, havent decided yet.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Well I 99% sure I am moving to Aberdeen Proving Grounds, Maryland this early summer. 

So if you haven't been up to my place you need to get moving before frog day.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

What happens frog day?


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

when does the big sale start! how far is maryland from madison 10 or 12 hours?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Edhurl said:


> What happens frog day?





Froggyplush said:


> when does the big sale start! how far is maryland from madison 10 or 12 hours?


That most likely will be the last time you see me with frogs in WI. 

16 hours 906 miles from Oshkosh to APG.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

see u down in the windy city may 12 if not sooner


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Froggyplush said:


> see u down in the windy city may 12 if not sooner


Me too! Looks like the whole wisconsin crew is going


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey everyone 75gal tanks on sale for 75bucks


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im from the Stevens Point area - anyone breeding? Would be great to come see some frog stuff. Im just trying to get started - long time aquarium guy.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im in baraboo, i dont have much, but you are more than welcome to come over.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

madison area


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

madison area


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Edhurl said:


> Im in baraboo, i dont have much, but you are more than welcome to come over.


My aunt lives down there - so next time I visit her, Ill PM you in advance. 

Im just getting started, so seeing anything and talking to anyone would help! I wont have frogs for awhile myself, but Im starting to collect the stuff to get my build started...just need a 20g tank now! 



Froggyplush said:


> madison area


I have to get down to the childrens museum sometime next month to bring them some fish...so again, Ill try and let you know in advance and see if we cant work something out. 

Im really interested in anyone who might have Brazilian Yellow Heads breeding...and would be willing to part with a trio.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> My aunt lives down there - so next time I visit her, Ill PM you in advance.
> 
> Im just getting started, so seeing anything and talking to anyone would help! I wont have frogs for awhile myself, but Im starting to collect the stuff to get my build started...just need a 20g tank now!
> 
> ...


pm sent....


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Ed - you guys have been great...really looking forward to seeing some tanks. Wrapping up a very busy past month this coming April 8th...after that I should be free for some road trips!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Brazilian Yellow Heads breeding but Im not selling them
I live in Oregon WI, I have some tads and froglets


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking in from Kenosha! I'm just getting started, don't even have my tank set up yet. Hopefully picking up an Exo Terra this weekend!


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

I need flies. Is there anyone in Green Bay or Manitowoc area that has cultures to sell, or that I could bring some empty cultures to and get flies? I live and mishicot and don't want to drive too far..


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Try gabe for flies, hes not to far from green bay


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have over 100 tads and about 40 to60 Froglets. I have at least 8 different types of frogs or tads available.

Jeff


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone know of any orchid or plant shows around here?


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I sent a PM. I have two booming cultures that are in the PetCo jars that would probably ship OK if you wanted to pay the Priority shipping. I'd think $7 by Paypal would cover it. Otherwise I would drive as far as Fond du Lac.


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

That should work.



BrianWI said:


> I sent a PM. I have two booming cultures that are in the PetCo jars that would probably ship OK if you wanted to pay the Priority shipping. I'd think $7 by Paypal would cover it. Otherwise I would drive as far as Fond du Lac.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys - happy to find a group of active posters from WI on here. Live in Milwaukee myself, but most of my family is in Madison. I have a tank, and I'm ordering some substrate & cuttings, but I'm looking for some hardy, beginner frogs. I'd much rather obtain one from a local(ish) breeder than have one shipped to me online. With that being said, does anyone have a) a recommendation for starters and b) is anyone in the area breeding them?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yep me. There a few people down there. But if you need anything dart related I am a go to for people up here.


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris,
I live in the Milwaukee area and so does kgb. Between the two of us we should be able to help you out with what you need. 

Mike


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Any Tinks would be good starter Frogs I have several brreding and so does Frogmanroth. I work in Milwaukee so could bring along to work. What size tank do you have?

Jeff


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

i live in mad town have a bunch of frogs, froglets galacts, ancons,matchetos,powder blues,azerus,campanos,big alanis froglets,ive got patricias females huge and others


----------



## .E. (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: pics from jan*

FYI-My frogs that I bought that day at Gabes are all doing well! 3 leucs and 2 patricias. The patricia tadpole has morphed out well and very healthy and the matecho tadpole is about ready for his front legs to pop out. Thanks again for the good time and my new additions! Hope I can meet up with everybody again! -Eric

Thanks again for hosting Gabe!


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello WI froggers. I'm just getting into the hobby and am very excited about it! I've kept aquariums for years and years, and am repurposing one for darts! I'm in Madison and have already found a new buddy here that is pointing me in the right direction (thanks again John). Looking forward to interacting with everyone.

Shawn


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to DB  there is lots of frog info to mine in the volumes of threads, many years of experience is represented there. I for one suggest "frogmanroth" as a WI source of frogs, tads & supplies. Gabe has forgotten more about frogs than most of us will ever know ....just saying


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone in the area have azureus tads or froglets? I'm setting up my first viv and I'd like to have a source ready! Do you recommend starting with tads or froglets? I've been in reefs for 15 years and freshwater planted for as long as I can remember and just got tired of fish. My daughter came home with a green tree frog about a month ago and we set up a Zoo Med 12x12x18 for it and I just can't get enough. Ideally I'd like a pair that is active during the day, not too loud of a call and will breed eventually.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

yep there are a few of us breeding azureus around here, tads are fun for kids to help grow up and it gives you time to set up and culture fruit flies.

i suggest you pick up the best book out on the market for info

Poison Dart Frogs: A Complete Guide to Dendrobatidae (Complete Herp Care) [Paperback]
Amanda Sihler (Author), Greg Sihler (Author)


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Where are you located? Bristles usually has azureus and i'd start with froglets. Me and other peoples tadpoles dont get along :-(


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Edhurl said:


> Where are you located? Bristles usually has azureus and i'd start with froglets. Me and other peoples tadpoles dont get along :-(


thats just you TAD KILLER !!! inside joke

you want to make sure you know how to culture flies before you froglets or you will be know as FROGLET KILLER !!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Gabe is spot on by suggesting the Poison Dart Frogs book by Greg & Amanda Sihler. It's a great book with lots of info & pictures, perfect for breaking into the frog hobby. Making ff cultures & raising tads is as easy as falling off a stump


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I have a 16 gallon bowfront with a custom LED hood I built that I'd like to use for a pair of azureus. Will be big enough or should I sell it and get something bigger?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

That would be big enough as long as it is not 16 gallons because of the height. If there is more floor space than a normal 10 gallon it should be fine!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

It's 20" x 13" x 18" so some of it is height and some is depth.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

thats big enough for 2 frogs but once u get 2 u will be more getting more its kind of addictive so a bigger tank will be in your future !


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

In that case expect a new build thread in the VERY near future


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I've always wanted a 46 bowfront so maybe I should look for one now?


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I have azureus froglets I'm in Madison pm for info


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I also have azureus Tads and I live in Appleton.I will also be at Frogday.

Jeff


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i have a few extra mounts of Bulbophyllum "purple pseudobulbs". i will list them for sale to bring to frog day but was wondering if anyone close want a first shot at picking up some. the small mounts have around 5 pseudobulbs on them and the larger have more. i have not seen this flower yet. the plant does well in my viv and the individual pseudobulbs are around 1 to 2 inches high. thinking 5 bucks for the small and 10 for the larger. let me know will list on the large plant sale thread in a week or so. also wondering if people are driving down in the am of may 12th for frog day or are planning on an overnight stay. its about 2 1/2 hours there from baraboo if there isnt traffic but the hotel is about 10 min from my parents house, so i could go either way with it. any big advantage to showing up first thing instead of a bit later. most reef swap just have the rare stuff go early but the prices drop later in the day. anyone know if this meeting is similar. thanks,steve


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant find info on frogday... Where and when is it? I am in need of some new roomates! We were looking for tincs and leucs. Other ideas entertained too


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

froggiefriend said:


> I cant find info on frogday... Where and when is it? I am in need of some new roomates! We were looking for tincs and leucs. Other ideas entertained too


Home | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

skanderson said:


> i have a few extra mounts of Bulbophyllum "purple pseudobulbs". i will list them for sale to bring to frog day but was wondering if anyone close want a first shot at picking up some. the small mounts have around 5 pseudobulbs on them and the larger have more. i have not seen this flower yet. the plant does well in my viv and the individual pseudobulbs are around 1 to 2 inches high. thinking 5 bucks for the small and 10 for the larger. let me know will list on the large plant sale thread in a week or so. also wondering if people are driving down in the am of may 12th for frog day or are planning on an overnight stay. its about 2 1/2 hours there from baraboo if there isnt traffic but the hotel is about 10 min from my parents house, so i could go either way with it. any big advantage to showing up first thing instead of a bit later. most reef swap just have the rare stuff go early but the prices drop later in the day. anyone know if this meeting is similar. thanks,steve


I am interested...what sort of conditions do they need? (kind of new to orchids)


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Much appreciated!!! I just added to my calendar!


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

skanderson said:


> i have a few extra mounts of Bulbophyllum "purple pseudobulbs". i will list them for sale to bring to frog day but was wondering if anyone close want a first shot at picking up some. the small mounts have around 5 pseudobulbs on them and the larger have more. i have not seen this flower yet. the plant does well in my viv and the individual pseudobulbs are around 1 to 2 inches high. thinking 5 bucks for the small and 10 for the larger. let me know will list on the large plant sale thread in a week or so. also wondering if people are driving down in the am of may 12th for frog day or are planning on an overnight stay. its about 2 1/2 hours there from baraboo if there isnt traffic but the hotel is about 10 min from my parents house, so i could go either way with it. any big advantage to showing up first thing instead of a bit later. most reef swap just have the rare stuff go early but the prices drop later in the day. anyone know if this meeting is similar. thanks,steve


Where in WI are you, anywhere around Madison?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

traderumors said:


> Where in WI are you, anywhere around Madison?


Think he says Baraboo WI


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

He is in baraboo, not to far frim madison


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

the bulbo i am selling seems to do well in my viv at high humidity with temps from around 67 to a high of about 80. i do let them dry out a bit between waterings. i will post pics this week. and i am in baraboo, about 45 min nm of madison.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone know who is vending at Frog Day? I went to the website but the vendor list is not to be found???? I think we might be skipping soccer for the day just to go! 
Or... I am looking to get some azureus froglets, some red-eyed tree frogs and a mourning gecko anyone close in WI have any? 
I am sure I will be picking up other things too that peak my interest but was wondering if anyone would have these things so I wouldn't have to have them shipped.... Thanks!
Kristin


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Vendors & Volunteers | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve! For some reason when I clicked on the link from the site it didn't work?! dunno- wierdo old computer! Does anyone know if you purchase items from a vendors website will they bring it with to a show so I wouldn't have to worry about shipping?
Sorry for so many questions!
Kristin


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

About a year ago I had my Male green and Bronze Auratus get out and I ordered another from Nabors and the female never laid eggs. I traded 5 Campana Froglets 8 months ago for Green and Bronze Froglets. Friday Gabe looked at them and made some good guesses on sex of them. I put 2 in with my Proven female and put the Nabors with the others and Today my proven female already laid eggs. Gabes new nickname is Frog wisperer because he has done this several times for me with other frogs with the same result.

Jeff


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

well ive had frog whisper at my house either we had to many soda pops or ive got all females lol got to be the water in madison only female frogslooking for male pat i guess frog day and yes i have red eyed tree frogs


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone have springs and ff's going to frog day? I'm picking up some tads there and I want to get my cultures started at the same time. Also looking for some IAL. I'll be the guy in the green shirt with a goldfish in his pocket


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I will be vending at Frog Day, I will have some of the following: tropical white springtails, black springtails, Grey Isopods, Dwarf White Isopods, Wingless FF, TurkishGlider FF, & Hydei FF. I'll also have everything you need to culture ff's too.
Steve


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats fantastic! How do I find you?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll be wearing a green & white hat that say's "Grass Works Inc." 
If you pm me I'll give you my phone number, and you can text/call me when you get there.
Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Who is going down to the show?
I'm going down on Sat. morning and have a room for Sat. night
I hope to meet up with all the WI Froggers
Steve(Newt1)


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I started a Wisconsin group in the Social Groups. It's called Wisconsin Amphibian Groups or W.A.G.

Feel free to join it!
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/wisconsin-amphibian-group-w-g.html

here the link for WAG


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll probably be there from 9-11 am. Gotta get back home to take a nap bc I work 3rd shift that night. :-/


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

What r the hours for show 2 mar?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here you go Froggyplush
Show & Sale | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

back from frog day. was thinking it was going to be a bigger event. not nearly as many frog sellers as i was expecting. lots of nice plants there, but i am running out of planting spots.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*June 9 th*

Going away Party at my house. Oshkosh WI pm for address and phone. Please RSVP ( going to move to GA July 1st.) saturday June 9 th. BBQ and bonfire. Jeff and I will get brats and burgers and stuff. Will have miller and soda. Bring a side dish or chips or dessert to share. I am thinking starting at 3 but your welcome to come up early or whenever that whole day. Bring lawn chairs also for sitting around the fire. I will have smore stuff too. There will tons of frogs and things for sale or trade. Could also do a day in the life of a frogged and see my weekend chores all the way from egg to froglet to making cultures? Let's start a list of what you think you'll have. Pass on to everyone you know.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

RSVP for 2 please well bring a couple different salads 18 beers and my quest for knowledge don't know about frogs stuff yet but Ill have to buy simething tho


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll be there, probably with my buddy again...I can snag some snacks and beer/soda. May have some extra supplies to bring but definately going to be making some purchases!!


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

It looks like I have a graduation party the day of Gabe's going away party.  If something changes I'll be there. If anyone is looking for frogs I have (see my post in classifieds or frog list in WI species thread) I might be able to drop them off before the party (and Gabe, it would be great to see you before you go!). Hope to see you all soon!

Rick


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I can come. Here is what I have to bring if I know there will be buyers.


Lights	
36" HO T5
36" HO T6	
36" T5	
36" T5	


Tanks	
6-Exo Terra 12x12	$300 
4-40 breeder verts	$400 
1-40 breeder	$80 
1-46 gal pent	$80 
3-20 H verts	$80 
1-30 gal 

Misting	
Pump	$80 
15 Misting Nozzels	$270 

Jason


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Man, wish i could make it, but i need to save my vaca for when my baby gets here


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I just got home from Gabe's (frogmanroth) last frog party in Wisconsin. There was a lot of people eating drinking & of course buying frogs & supplies. It is always such a pleasure to be at his house, he & Michelle are so cool and they make everyone feel at home. Everybody seemed to have frog booty to take home, told myself I shouldn't...but I left with a few new kinds of frogs that I didn't have before 
THANK YOU ! Gabe for all you have done to promote the hobby in Wis. You've helped educate me & many other folks, the source of varied & high quality frogs & supplies, a short car ride away, will not be easily replaced. I know I can still talk to you on DB & email......but we are going to MISS YOU!!!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone that came up! Had a great time!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

hey guys, haven't been on in a while.

I ended up getting a pair of E. Anthonyi SI, and just recently a Patricia. I'm actually looking for another one, so I was curious if anyone around the Milwaukee area (if I'm lucky) or in WI had any they were looking to get rid of. The younger the better.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm just north of Madison, & I have one adult & a few froglets if you have interest shoot me a PM


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone have an azureus Female in WI available?

Mine seem to both be male:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/85727-more-azureus-sexing.html


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone have any E. SI froglets in WI?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone in the stevens point area? 

Looking to maybe finally look at some tanks...but everyone seems to be at least an hour away.

Anyone in Wausau, Rapids, Waupaca etc?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I live in Merrill.
Steve


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

You are probably equally or farther away than the Appleton etc people. 

Know of anyone in my area?

Thanks for the response - maybe someday Ill visit...just on tight schedule and budget right now with another college coming up and work being hectic.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

im in baraboo which is about an hour from stevens point i think. let me know if you want to visit.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Hard to believe theres no one really close to me at all. 

I have an aunt in the baraboo area...and I think there are a couple froggers there. 

Might have to do a grand tour or something. 

Ill be in touch potentially sending some PM's later this month. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I live in Appleton Have about 15 different types of frogs breeding.

Jeff


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in the il wi stateline area, been keeping darts since 1996 with a short break here recently. Only Currently keeping orange terriblis and close to 100 freshwater aquiariums with a number of rare species. Actually looking for tads of auratus leucomelas and other phyllobates if anyone has them for sale/trade
Michael


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have Tads for Campana,Ancon Hill,Green Bronze,Blue&Black and My Costa Rican just started laying eggs again. I also have Leuc Tads let me know what interested in. I also have other Tads have about 15 different types breeding right now.

Jeff


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone around Kenosha have FF's for sale? For whatever reason my fresh cultures keep crashing. I still have a couple producing older cultures I can feed from but I think I need to refresh my stock.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

While I'm thinking about it, how do you mix up your media? I use Steve's media and I typically start with 1/4 water, 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar, 1/2 cup media. Then I normally have to add a bit more water or it ends up way too dry. My frogs are azureus and are now about 6-8 months old, are melanogastor still the appropriate food?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Meleno's are still the right food, try cutting back on the vinegar & using more water, my friend "EdHurl" had the same issue and when reducing the vinegar his cultures were more productive.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone in WI have o. pumilios that are breeding? Just curious about the availability around here.

Thanks


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in Wausau but also am in Stevens Point quite a bit. Just started setting up my first terrariums and then on to putting frogs in them.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone within a 100 or so radius of me going to the NARBC in Tinley Park?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

cml1287 said:


> Anyone in WI have o. pumilios that are breeding? Just curious about the availability around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I do. What are you looking for. Where are you located.



naadbrahma said:


> Anyone within a 100 or so radius of me going to the NARBC in Tinley Park?


I will be at Tinley, Im from Milwaukee though.


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm from Appleton but work in Milwaukee dropping off frogs in Chicago 2 weeks.

Jeff


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

naadbrahma said:


> Anyone within a 100 or so radius of me going to the NARBC in Tinley Park?


There are a group of Indiana froggers coming up to the NARBC show on Sunday the 14th, after the show they are swinging by my place for a little visit. You're more than welcome to stop by.


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

I also have Pumilio that are breeding.

Mike


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

couple more questions -

I feel bad because I keep asking about availability in the area. I've kinda come to the conclusion that O. Pumilio are a bit too advanced for me right now. I'm curious about R. Imitators too. Anyone have those around WI?

Also, how big of a concern is heating the terrarium during the winter? I've noticed to temps have dropped in my tank (varies from 1-3 degrees given outside temp). The room that its in is "heated" - but it's an old house with terrible windows (which will have plastic around them soon).

I put a regular lightbulb in the triple light canopy overhead, and that seems to keep it relatively consistant.

Also - in another tank, i've noticed that some of the leaves are turning brown around the edges. The airflow is minimal, and the humidity is right around 85%. I've tried spraying less, or spraying more to no avail. I drilled 1/16" holes in the top to allow a bit more ventilation, but haven't seen any improvement yet.

Any ideas you guys can lend would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Good call on not getting pums right now. Humidity is not to worry as long as its not dry in the tank. Just watch your night temps and move the frogs to the inside wall. Anything above 60 at night is fine for most frogs and I have had them all in wi just fine.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im going to the show and Im located in Stevens Point. 

Glad to see that there is another frogger popping up in the area. Ive been on the site for awhile - going on a year, and just now finally getting close to getting some frogs. 

Looking for some brazilian yellowheads or cobalts from a couple different sources for a 20gL.

I also heard that there is going to be a Wisconsin frogging event soon?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone going to Tinley that might have some frogs that they want to sell?


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

What kind of frogs u looking for ?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Froggyplush said:


> What kind of frogs u looking for ?


Sorry - mentioned in the above post, but not on this page. 

D. tics - cobalts or brazilian yellow heads


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm located in Madison


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got some alanis, matcheos, Santa Isabel's ,male Patricia,powder blues azeurus


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive pretty much decided on the cobalts. 

Thanks though


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone near Green Bay or Manitowoc area have some flies I can have? All my cultures got mites


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Still on the search for froglets - Im planning on going to Jeff's on Saturday - if you are or if you arent, people with froglets should post here or PM me with details. Thanks


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 5 vanzolinii froglets right now that are a little over just 1 month oow, and I would be willing to sell them locally within a few weeks to make some room. I would be willing to meet up in between locations if need be as well. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone breeding galactonotus or terribilis? If so what morphs?

Thanks


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bumpity bump bump?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/89491-p-terribilis-orange.html


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I have five azureus currently - anyone interested in trading some frogs? Id like to get another species. Not interested in Leucs however.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a few frogs available in Wisconsin. Not looking for trades other than thumbnails and pumilio tho. Great prices for local guys that I wont need to bother with shipping. Please PM me for details.


----------



## hagis30 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello all,
I am from West Allis (Stallis),
I have been a lurker for some time and have been slowly graduating up the reptile and amphibian ladder.
I started out 2-1/2 years ago doing research for our first viv for my son and I as a bonding thing. We housed a gargoyle gecko in it for a year before I decided to go bigger. I completely built our next viv from scratch, meaning the tank, back wall and any other false structures we could think of, he is one happy gecko but due to the size of the enclosure my wife is not. We recently inherited a 3 year old breaded dragon from a family member and now I am starting my research for 2 PDF's. 
Is there any local stores in Wisconsin that carry isopods and or springtales?
I could use some for my current viv and would like a source in case of emergency in the future?
Thank you for all the info!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, and welcome!

I don't know of any local stores that carry isopods or springtails around here, however, there are a handful of people in Milwaukee county and the surrounding area that have PDFs and may be able to help you out!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

hagis30 said:


> Hello all,
> I am from West Allis (Stallis),
> I have been a lurker for some time and have been slowly graduating up the reptile and amphibian ladder.
> I started out 2-1/2 years ago doing research for our first viv for my son and I as a bonding thing. We housed a gargoyle gecko in it for a year before I decided to go bigger. I completely built our next viv from scratch, meaning the tank, back wall and any other false structures we could think of, he is one happy gecko but due to the size of the enclosure my wife is not. We recently inherited a 3 year old breaded dragon from a family member and now I am starting my research for 2 PDF's.
> ...



Captive Bred Specialties in Waukesha has flies, isopods, and springtails sometimes, as well as darts. But I wouldn't advise anyone to buy darts from a pet store personally. I am sure there are a few breeders in the area that carry microfauna though, otherwise ordering it from people on here is always the best.


----------



## hagis30 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great, Thank you!
I will look into them.


----------



## hagis30 (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to Captive Bred Specialties yesterday,
Great help, Great information and Great store!
Thank you!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bump to anyone wanting azureus. I want some larger frogs - not sure I am ready for the thumbnail thing. I would like a non tinctorius species for the trade. 

Froglets are still growing up, largest one is about half size and they are going into a viv in a couple weeks. Growth should speed up then, but looking to see if I can work out a trade before the time comes. 

Please PM me with offers.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never had Azures, with that being said I know they (tincs) are among the larger of PDFs. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by not being ready for thumbnails, as Azures are not. Regardless, what were you looking for that you'd consider to be larger? If I were you, I'd give it some time. Those frogs will be much bigger than what they are now, and you may be surprised by their adult size. Learned that with Patricias.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Bump to anyone wanting azureus. I want some larger frogs - not sure I am ready for the thumbnail thing. I would like a non tinctorius species for the trade.
> 
> Froglets are still growing up, largest one is about half size and they are going into a viv in a couple weeks. Growth should speed up then, but looking to see if I can work out a trade before the time comes.
> 
> Please PM me with offers.


Yea dude, not sure what your talking about... you want a larger frog than Azureus?? What about bull frogs lol Azureus is a Tinc, the largest dart frogs... Thumbnails are ranitomeya... Pm me if you have some questions bud.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

You are misunderstanding me.

I want a larger frog in geneneral - not thumbs. 

I do not want another tinctorius. 

I felt that this was clear - but now with your post I see that must have been misleading. 

I want to trade 3 azureus for other large frogs to expand my collection. (They do not need to be large at the moment - just one of the larger species)


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have three dwarf cobalts i will let go for super cheap to local wisconsin/Illinois froggers. Adults. 1 1/4 inch full grown. thanks


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone in Wis. have a female citranella they would trade or sell ?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone wanna go thirds on 32#s of cork bark form maryland corkbark co.? $45 bux a person- $135 shipped for 32#s i believe. I dont need 32#s lol So 10#s each for $45 bux. Whos in??


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

can u post picture of the cobalts home boy any leopard frogs around lol


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Froggyplush said:


> can u post picture of the cobalts home boy any leopard frogs around lol


 Cobalts have found a new home already sorry bud


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone have isopod cultures in the Milwaukee area for sale?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

If you get hard up I've got some here in Madison


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

bristles said:


> If you get hard up I've got some here in Madison


Bristles, out of curiosity, what species of isopod do you have?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

dwarf white, & they also have springtails in them.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got more springtails than you can shake a stick at, but I haven't had much luck with isos. I have oranges and purples. They seem to be alive and well, but they don't seem to reproducing much or at all. Do you notice any drop off during the winter?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not, in addition to my cultures they are in all my set ups & they are always in the leaves & bait stations for ff.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone looking for some growlights, driftwood, cork, mopane, or orchids? I need to make some space in my bedroom, seems the frogs are taking over. For growlights I have a 4' 8 bulb Sunblaze T5 unit and two 4' 4 bulb T8 units. I've got a big pile of driftwood that I've already sterilized. I have enough cork to do a 18x18 background and some medium pieces of mopane as well. I also have some vanilla orchid cuttings, Cissus, a few broms, and a fern available. I'm open to offers and trades. I'm looking for an adult or subadult highland bronze, bean beatles, isopods, a mistking system, and possibly another adult mint to add to my group.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I got 4 types of Isopods & bean beetles I can trade you fro those broms.
Steve


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone in the WI/IL area have Pumilio for sale? I have a friend down in Lombard looking for some. Thanks!

Todd


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of Salt Creeks and a pair of rio Rio Teribe for sale. If interested send me a PM.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Still looking for someone in Wisconsin Illinois that wants to split a 32# box of cork bark?? I would like 10-16 pounds if anyone has a bunch or wants to split a bunch.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for Lepidodactylus lugubris (mourning geckos) and will be passing through much of middle WI this Saturday. If anyone has any available that I could pick up then I'd appreciate a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a friend in Madison. Maybe he can help you out.
Steve


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Detrick105 said:


> I have a friend in Madison. Maybe he can help you out.
> Steve


That'd be perfect as I'll be staying there overnight.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys!!!

Currently I do not have any darts, but I 've been looking to go to a meeting in madtown for any dendrobates keepers, I just bought a house and the basement is all mine, I can offer it to do a reunion if the're people interested in the future, I currently own a couple of reptiles and, 2 wisconsin native tree frogs and 1 south african walking frog, lookingto maybe set a tank for azureus or leucomelas or maybe imitators.

let me know what you guys think (I guess when the weather is warmer... lol)

Best regards


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the house Felipe ! and the whole basement ? wow you are lucky my friend. Count me in on a frog get together at your place


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice, I can't wait to get a house. Surprisingly, we have a few really good breeders here in WI, the range of available species we have is really nice!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

kgb said:


> Still looking for someone in Wisconsin Illinois that wants to split a 32# box of cork bark?? I would like 10-16 pounds if anyone has a bunch or wants to split a bunch.



No one wants to split an order of corkbark? I need a bunch, Im making a bunch of new vivs, just dont need 32 pounds lol


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all I am new to pdf's and am looking at starting a setup. I m located in De Pere (Green Bay) and was wondering if there is someone near by?

Hope to hear from you. Eric

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

There are quite a few people in Wisconsin actually. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Eric, Welcome to the coolest hobby out there ! like Cam said there are quite a few froggers In WI I'm a bit south of you, Madison, but if there is ever anything I can do to help another cheese head I would try....


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just looking for people to critiqie, help, and guide me in the right direction.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great! Happy to have you. It can seem overwhelming at first, but its quite fun! Let us know where'd you'd like to start, and we'll be sure to help!


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

So far I have a 24x18x24 exo terra terrarium. Also have a exo terra monsoon mister. Looking at either trying to build the tank around auratus or leucs.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Luecs are a great beginner frog. Much less shy than Auratus.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you given any thought to tinc's ? ( there are lots of different types) the luecs & auratus I have are ghosts, almost never see them (just my experience, some people say their luecs are bold, I hear mine call but very rarely see them ) all my types of tincs which are great starter frogs are bold as brass tacs & always at the front of their viv's looking for a tasty ff treat


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have several of all the Frogs mentioned for sale. I will be selling 90 % of my collection because I am moving soon most of my prven Pairs will be sold.

Jeff


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff where in appleton are you? Never thought of tincs either. I guess I need to decide on a species though before I construct my vivarium. What does everyone do here for background and so forth? There one preferred method over the other?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

My leucs are out and about all day long. Can always find them without looking too hard. 

My Brazilian Yellowhead Tincs are never out. OK, not never, they come out to eat, usually. And there is 1 in there that seems to be bit braver than the rest, so I see it once in a while. But they are no where near as bold as the leucs.

Just goes to show you, you never know what you'll get!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

other than the narbs show in tinley are there any frog shows coming up this spring? just looking for a couple of things and some supplies and would prefer not to ship them. if not is anyone from central wi going that i could put an order in with for pick up? thanks all, steve


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm up in Wausau and about 70% sure I'll be at the show, but I'll be in Chicago for a few days so bringing back perishable stuff could be tough. What were you looking for?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a show in madison and one in racine in spring. I will be at NARBC Tinley and live in Milwaukee for pickup if you needed to work out an arrangement.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/93160-small-downsize-sale-w-tanks.html


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

am getting a bit low on my ff media so i was thinking about picking up another 5g bucket from joshs. i would have to miss the fun of looking at all the frogs though. i have a family thing in delavan sat night so i may lobby the wife to let me leave them at the cousins house and make a quick morning run down. i will ask for help with pickup if i cant make it down and i decide i really need media before another show comes around.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

kgb said:


> There is a show in madison and one in racine in spring. I will be at NARBC Tinley and live in Milwaukee for pickup if you needed to work out an arrangement.


Do you have any information on the Madison Show? Like when is it and what is it called, I would love to go!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Check out Wisconsin Reptile Expo (W.I.R.E)
Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

WIRE show will be April 28th & September 22nd.
Steve


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

WIRE show in Madison is tomorrow April 28 in Madison. Hope to see everyone there.
Wisconsin Reptile Expo (W.I.R.E)


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a great time at the WIRE show today ! Just want to say thank you to Jim for hosting it again & to everyone who stopped by my table.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry I missed it  any pics?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/95360-few-more-frogs-supplies-left-sale.html

I have some things left for sale that I need to sell really soon. If anyone is interested I am definitely listening to all offers.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

What do you have for lights or building materials? I'm just starting to set up a 36" viv.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

The lights I have are being used for the tanks currently still setup and available.

Anyone with interest, I really need to find some new homes here and am willing to greatly reduce prices!! Please PM me with any interest.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Interested in trading for a nice R/C helicopter? It's made for beginners but it's NOT a toy.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/cx4-rtf-BLH2100


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> Interested in trading for a nice R/C helicopter? It's made for beginners but it's NOT a toy.
> 
> BLADE CX4 RTF (BLH2100) | Horizon Hobby - Radio Control R/C Planes, RC Airplanes, RC Helis and Helicopters, RC Cars, RC Trucks, RC Truggys, RC Boats, RC Radios, RC Engines, parts, hop-ups, and accessories


Cool offer! But I will have to pass though, I would end up sinking it in the lake lol.

Now that I think of it, I am certainly open to trades (non frog related).


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you PM me your bottom price for everything? 

As long as it's on the table and Cam has passed, does anybody want to trade that heli for frog stuff?


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone near Kenosha have springs for sale?


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

A bit far away, but I have a lot of springs in Madison.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the offer! You are a bit too far away, it would be cheaper to pay for shipping than gas to Madison


----------



## soulboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I am from the eau claire area, and im just looking for somebody who breeds and sells frogs within a hundred miles or so.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

im in milwaukee. im probably one of the closest with a selection for sale.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

locals, check out my classifieds for frogs close to home!


----------



## Sauerkraut (May 23, 2013)

Anyone around Milwaukee have any Costa Rican Auratus available for sale?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in Madison, & have orange terribilis, tinc patricia's ,azuerus & blue & black auratus & imitator Varadarow & c. valley


----------



## Tinctastic82191 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, just wondering if any Wisconsin froggers have any adult frogs available? 
Thanks
Matt.


----------



## TDX99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to PDFs. I've been researching on keeping darts for the last couple months only. My 9 yr old daughter fell in love with the dart frogs at Milwaukee County Zoo and asked me if she could keep some. Her favorite one was the Azureus. When I looked online and saw the prices, my jaw hit the floor! So we went to the park and got a few tadpoles instead. The froglets were released back to the pond but she still mentions the dart frogs from time to time so I thought I would surprise her. Frogs/froglets would be out of my budget, but if anyone in the Milwaukee area has Azureus tadpoles, let me know what you want for each. Looking to pickup 4-5. Tadpoles would also give me time to get a proper viv going.

Appreciate any help!

-Tua


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Tinctastic82191 said:


> Hey, just wondering if any Wisconsin froggers have any adult frogs available?
> Thanks
> Matt.


I have some sub-adults if that counts:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...us-highland-bronze-setups-delivery-il-wi.html


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone here have a probable or known female tarapoto they'd be willing to trade for a probable male? My female escaped. :/


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Does anyone in the central WI area have some fly cultures to spare? I ran out of cultures and supplies and have no money to buy more. My frogs have no food as of today.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking to buy a fruit fly culture and springtail culture from someone here in Southern Wisconsin or Northern Ill. If you are close to Racine I can drive and meet you. By close I mean with in 30 to 45min from the Burlington/Racince area.  

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Kenosha Petsmart usually has nice booming FF cultures in the back by the reptiles. Give them a call first though and ask them how old they are. Once or twice all they had were mostly dead. If nothing else I'd be happy to put one together for you.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Dragonfish I will give them a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope to see some familiar faces ( or at least familiar DB screen names ) at sewer fest tomorrow, it's always a great show! Even if your not in the market to buy frogs stop by my table & chat, I love to meet DB members face to face


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a reminder to you cheese heads that the WIRE show is coming up on Sept 22 at the VFW on Cottage Grove road in Madison (look it up on the internet there is sweet videos) this is an excellent show that gets bigger every time. I will be there with orange terribillis, azureus, blue & black auratus, citranella, Brazilian yellow heads, patricia & iso & spring cultures. If you are into amphibians & reptiles you don't want to miss this show, lot's of cool people shopping & looking & top notch vendors....plus they have a bar ! , that's a good WI Sunday huh?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey any WI froggers have any exo terras sitting around not being used? I'm looking to try to get three 18" cubes. Any help would be great!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Quick heads up for the folks that live in/near Madison - 

Animart on the east side of town now carries Repashy calcium plus and superpig supplement. Both prices are on par with online stores, at $10 and $15 respectively!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

and they have good frogs for sale also, now there are two stores in Madison that sell frogs


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys - looking for froglets and possibly tads. 

I understand the risk of tads, but my girlfriend and I would like to gain some experience rearing tads and also watching them change. 

Brazilian yellow heads, green sips, alanis, highland bronze auratus, Panamanian green/black auratus, and leucomelas are what I am looking for. 

Not trying to break the bank - hence the reason I am looking locally. If you have froglets, I may be interested. 

PM me please. Thank you.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Come down to the WIRE show on the 22nd (I think) in Madison. I'm sure there will be plenty of vendors that will be able to provide what you're looking for.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im not seeing any frog vendors at WIRE - anybody going? Or know of someone? 

Leucs, Alanis, Highland Bronze, Brazilian Yellowhead are the three Im mostly looking for, and in that order of preference most likely.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, there will be frog vendors there. John (bristles) has an ad a few posts up, and the last time I was there, there were at least three or four other people selling frogs.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone near Kenosha have Bean Beetle cultures for sale?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i am getting ready to do a big clean out of my big vivarium. i will be removing and cutting back a ton of plants. some of the plants are weedy ferns and vines, but im sure there will be some good material to send to a new home. if anyone is interested in setting up a time to come over when im doing this and taking cuttings i would appreciate the help. i live in baraboo. thanks,steve


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

skanderson said:


> i am getting ready to do a big clean out of my big vivarium. i will be removing and cutting back a ton of plants. some of the plants are weedy ferns and vines, but im sure there will be some good material to send to a new home. if anyone is interested in setting up a time to come over when im doing this and taking cuttings i would appreciate the help. i live in baraboo. thanks,steve


Hey Steve - I'm actually in the process of building two new tanks, and will be building two more so I could use some extra plants. I'll be in the Madison area this weekend, camping Sat. night at Mirror Lake State park and then the WIRE show on Sunday. Will you be around?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

I posted this in the classifieds, but I might as well post it here as well - 

I have a 40g breeder converted to a vert that I'm looking to get rid of. I got it for free, so you can too. 

It has a front opening door, a front and top vent, and two holes on the top drilled for a mistking. It will need to be cleaned out because it housed a trio of esperanzas, but it's in good shape for the most part. 

It won't fit in my car, so you'd probably have to come get it. Live in Milwaukee, and I need it gone by next week, because I don't want to take it with me when I move.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Seriously generous offer Chris! I'd take it but I'd rather see somebody new get it. Where are you moving to?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just moving downtown into an apartment. Resizing everything to 20g highs. Which means I will probably have more tanks up for grabs. Probably just giving them away, but if any of you were looking for a tank and had tadpoles, say of the azures type, maybe we could work out a small trade


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been trying to get my stubborn azureus to breed for six months now! If they ever decide reproduce, I'll be glad to let some tads go.


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello,
I am new. Been doing some research and asking questions. Just ordered materials for setting up my first vivarium. I currently live in Gree Bay.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

what type of frogs are you thinking of keeping


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome! My opinion is probably biased, but we have a couple folks here in WI who keep a number of different species. Whatever you're looking for, there's a decent chance you'll be able to find it locally.


----------



## funtimez0314 (Oct 17, 2011)

hello all. anyone know where to get decent priced plants near milwaukee?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

There are a few of us in Milwaukee that could probably give you clippings. Where exactly are you?


----------



## funtimez0314 (Oct 17, 2011)

im in franklin


----------



## funtimez0314 (Oct 17, 2011)

I want to find someplace local that has a good selection of broms. I'm also going to be looking for vents and SIs in the future


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking for Leuc froglets! 

Let me know if you are going to NARBC!

Im located in Stevens Point. 

Thanks!


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

funtimez0314 said:


> I want to find someplace local that has a good selection of broms. I'm also going to be looking for vents and SIs in the future


I live in Franklin as well. There aren't really any places in Milwaukee that sell broms. I would suggest just buying from one of the sponsors on here or go to the upcoming NARBC show in Tinley Park and get some. There will be plenty of vendors there with broms. 

Mike


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Looking for Leuc froglets!
> 
> Let me know if you are going to NARBC!
> 
> ...


Also looking for someone with near adult azureus, I am trying to make a pair.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a male and 2 females, and I was going to separate out one of the two females anyway. They are about 1.5 years old.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I think I have a female. 

Mine has not noticeably large toepads, not the defined back bend, and was the fastest growing out of that batch of froglets.


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

I want to sell my frogs. I have 5 azureus that I raised from tads. They are all in one 29 gallon terrarium I made, here's my build thread: 29 gal Pandora. The waterfall isn't running now because the clay streambed leaked and turned to mush. The plumbing and pump for the waterfall are still intact so you could get that running again. I'm asking $350 for the frogs, everything in the tank, ugly stand, 2x t5 light, mistking, and fruit fly supplies. Things I'd accept in trade are brewing equipment and/or orchids. PM me for more info.


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

Oops forgot pics.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone around Milwaukee have any plant clippings they would be willing to part with? We are looking to set up a tank for our soon to be froglets!


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone want to buy my azureus? $25 per frog, I'm not sure on the sexes.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a trio of Azureus that I'm fairly certain is 1.2 and they are just about 1.5 years oow. Wondering if anyone between Chicago and Milwaukee would want to trade them for a pair/group of similarly aged Leucs or Cobalts/Similar?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a reminder that this Sunday the 10th is SEWERFEST from 10 - 3 & I hope to see some familiar faces there & also some folks that I know from DB but have never met in person. It's a great show with a large selection of exotic pets frogs, lizards, snakes, spiders,axolotls etc... I'm going to have a table there with some excellent WI raised (and corn fed  ) dart frogs, orange P. terribilis (10-12 months) froglets of citronella, azureus, Brazilian yellow heads & blue & black auratus also C. valley thumnails at wholesale prices  Plus plant cuttings, springtail, dwarf white isopod & bean beetle cultures. It's worth the drive for a fun day for the whole family ! and like all good WI get together s they have a bar !!  So map-quest 8505 Durand Ave Sturtevent WI 53177 & plan on a good time


----------



## Evan K (Sep 7, 2013)

John, it was nice meeting you at the show. All the frogs made it home and are in there new temporary homes. The Vent. tadpole I asked you about is in his own dish and is eating well. I think I got him out of there just in time too because he has his back legs. Thank you again and hope to see you again at one of these fine WI shows.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

We need to organize a get together here in WI. There are a few guys who have some pretty cool frog rooms here in WI (looking at you brandon) that could host a get together. Let's organize one this winter!


----------



## Orchidvore (Jan 7, 2012)

I still want to sell my five azureus, $15 per frog.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

looking to sell/trade my corner viv. it comes with the stand, hood, and all the plants. i would prefer to trade for some vanzos or other thumbs but really want it out before new years. a couple recent pics of it.


pm me if you have any interest in this. if you are able to pick it up all the better as i am recovering from ACL replacement. also if someone comes to pick it up i would be glad to throw in a bunch of cuttings from other vivs.


----------



## Sauerkraut (May 23, 2013)

Orchidvore said:


> I still want to sell my five azureus, $15 per frog.


If you're ever venture down to Milwaukee, let me know in advance. I'd take 3 off your hands if we arranged a meeting


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

anyone have any extra brom pups/plants they would be willing to part with? Obviously having a tough time finding people willing to ship now. I'll be in Madison next weekend, so if anyone there has some available maybe we could arrange something then.

Thanks!


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

I am new to the hobby. I have been waiting for the plants in my first viv to establish themselves before getting frogs. 
I currently live in Green Bay. I was wondering if there is anyone in my area? 
John-Michael


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in Rochester, MN and hoping to get out to see some froggers this coming year.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

SEWERFest in Racine will be August 3 and November 9, 2014.


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

Dragonfish said:


> SEWERFest in Racine will be August 3 and November 9, 2014.


I am not originally fromWI. What is sewer feast?


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

SEWERFest Reptile Show - Sturtevant(Racine), Wisconsin

It's a reptile show but they have frogs too. I think a couple guys here will be vending. Possibly me too if my frogs ever get their act in gear


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I have some frogs for sale bakhuis pair, matcheo froglets ,azuerus sub adults ,santa isabels,and patricias, a pair of cobalts pm for prices cheap


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a bit of help. I need to find some alternative food sources for some of my frogs, mainly D. Hydei cultures or bean beetles. I tried to find some from the vendors, but unfortunately they don't like shipping when it's this cold out (and I don't blame them). 

If anyone around here could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

All i've got are melo's and springs but I'm going to pick up a few different types at NARBC. Are you going? If not let me know what you want and I can grab them for you and you can just pay me for them when you have time to come by. I'm in the Kenosha area.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dragonfish said:


> All i've got are melo's and springs but I'm going to pick up a few different types at NARBC. Are you going? If not let me know what you want and I can grab them for you and you can just pay me for them when you have time to come by. I'm in the Kenosha area.


I appreciate the offer! I'll actually won't be going to NARBC because of a vacation, and I'm really hoping that by the time I'm back in the states it'll be warm enough to ship.

Thanks though!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

looking for a small group of R. vanzolini 4 or 5, and a calling male veradero.. also interested in a small group of one other bold thumb. still trying to sell my corner 58 gallon viv or trade it if anyone is looking. it would come with the stand and hood and light and all the plants in it. i do plan on removing the banded imis but if i dont strip it empty there would be a chance of leaving some of the young in there. the group in it seems to breed frequently.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I've posted this in a few other threads here, but I know that this particular thread has a large viewership. I just want to invite everyone to come to the WIRE show in Madison on April 27th 10 am to 3 pm at the VFW on Cottage Grove Rd. It will be an excellent opportunity to meet a lot of great people and vendors who share our interest in amphibians & reptiles. Richard & Tashai at Reptile Rapture have worked very hard to get a new website up & going, as the old site lacked updates, so hats off to them for the new site !
www.wireptileshow.com


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Tomorrow on WI Public TV they will be airing a show called Fabulous Frogs at 7pm. I am not sure what will all be covered, but it looks pretty cool! 

Fabulous Frogs | Nature | Wisconsin Public Television

_________________________________________
thefroglady.wordpress.com


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

My frogs and viv are up for sale here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...eeding-leuc-trio-w-viv-north-chicagoland.html

Willing to part out but frogs go first.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, I am selling some frogs & tanks, please pm me if interested. Here is one add:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/197866-darts-mantellas-toads-sale.html#post2088058


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey! I am selling some of my R. Imitator Tarapoto's to make room for some new babies that will be coming out of the water soon. The posting can be found below, pm me if you are interested. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/201025-r-imitator-tarapotos-milwaukee.html

Pictures of froglets & parents can be found at thefroglady.wordpress.com


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone with a male varadero or female basti?


----------



## AJN (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Wisconsin froggers! I need to sell off a 70 gallon Glasscages terrarium and thought I would post in here. Dimensions are 36" wide, 25" tall and 18" deep. As you can see from the photos it has a background on it already, made entirely of loose tree fern fiber and silicone/Great Stuff. It has been frogless and and kept bone dry for two years at this point. In excellent condition, but the glass could use some razoring and it does not come with glass or screen for the top. I'm asking $100 or might consider trading towards certain frogs. I'm in Milwaukee but work in Madison on Tuesdays and Thursdays until the end of this school semester, so I could also meet up there. Please drop me a PM if you're interested. I will also have four Glasscages 22 gallon talls available at the end of the month.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Not that many of you are going to remember me, but I'm back after 2 years. Hoping to get things up and running and my collection built over the next year. If you want to know what I had or who I was you can look up edhurl that's with 1 "L" as I couldn't remember my password/email combo to log back in. Anyways I'll be looking for thumb and pums over the next year, hope to remeet some of you and meet all the new guys/gals in the process.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm posting this here as opposed to the wanted section because I don't want the hassle of shipping, I'm in Madison and looking for a female powder blue tinc & also a male matecho tinc.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

If you ever get on Facebook, look for your group 'Chicagoland Froggers'. Don;t go to the standard FB page, look for the group. Local trades and purcahses are happening there.


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

*terrariums and frogs for sale*

I have 2 terrariums that I have to sell immediately due to a serious health situation.

1 is a 20 gallon hex tank with a great piece of drift wood as the centerpiece. It contains 4 Dendrobates leukomelas that are about 3 years old raised from tads.

1 is an 18x18x24 Zoo Med. It contains 6 Dendrobates tinctorius 'Brazilian Yellow Head' from Jeff69. About 3.5 years old. 5 look awesome, one has always been a little skinny and weak in color.

Make a reasonable offer and come pick 'em up.

Shawn


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Traderumors pm sent


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: terrariums and frogs for sale*



traderumors said:


> I have 2 terrariums that I have to sell immediately due to a serious health situation.
> 
> 1 is a 20 gallon hex tank with a great piece of drift wood as the centerpiece. It contains 4 Dendrobates leukomelas that are about 3 years old raised from tads.
> 
> ...


Just a quick BUMP on this. Possible buyer for Luecs but really need to move everything. The BYDs are an awesome and somewhat harder to find frog. You'll never get a complete setup with that many frogs this reasonably.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Hoffer's Tropic Life Pets in Milwaukee is closing after 42 years. Everything is now 50% off if you pay with cash. I was in there about a month ago and they still had tons of tanks (used & new) along with some other good stuff.

Stop by and check them out if you want a good deal! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hoffers-Tropic-Life-Pets/248464757904?fref=nf

The facebook page is more up to date than their website.


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: terrariums and frogs for sale*

$100 for the leucs with terrarium and stand.

$250 for the Tincs with Terrarium.

Can't possibly beat those prices. If you take both you can have all my feeding supplies, extra leaves, etc.



traderumors said:


> I have 2 terrariums that I have to sell immediately due to a serious health situation.
> 
> 1 is a 20 gallon hex tank/stand with a great piece of drift wood as the centerpiece. It contains 4 Dendrobates leukomelas that are about 3 years old raised from tads.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear it! I'm in the Oregon/Madison area but just spent my daughters college fund on 3 tanks and frogs lol


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: terrariums and frogs for sale*



traderumors said:


> $100 for the leucs with terrarium and stand.
> 
> $250 for the Tincs with Terrarium.
> 
> Can't possibly beat those prices. If you take both you can have all my feeding supplies, extra leaves, etc.


BUMP. Still available.


----------



## DKiM128 (Feb 16, 2004)

Going up to WI this weekend, anyone been to oak hill garden recently? I've been to there closed dundee location but will like to see if they have a nice selection to choose from. Particularly with the smaller orchids.


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

I will be moving to Fond du Lac in the near future. Anyone nearby?

I also noted that the posts do not seem to be showing up in chronological order.

John-Michael


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

DKiM128 said:


> Going up to WI this weekend, anyone been to oak hill garden recently? I've been to there closed dundee location but will like to see if they have a nice selection to choose from. Particularly with the smaller orchids.


Its different people they bought the name from the original owners. Not much can be correlated. Last couple times I saw them at shows they did not have much in the way of small vivarium orchids. Doesn't mean they wont have any as most people buy their small orchids from either Andys or Ecuagenera.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> Last couple times I saw them at shows they did not have much in the way of small vivarium orchids. Doesn't mean they wont have any as most people buy their small orchids from either Andys or Ecuagenera.


Their "shop" is right up the road from my house. I don't know what they're not bringing to shows, but they have several greenhouses full of orchids.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive met a variety of people on here but it doesnt seem too active. 

Im currently in Memphis TN - but met a few people here when I first started. 

+1 to the chicagoland froggers group. Very active and a good group of people.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone near Milwaukee have a springtail culture or two they could part with?

Thanks!


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

I have springtails I can spare
Do you know anyone in your area with Watley or European import line Azureus. I have Nabors and Stewart line and I am looking to add bloodlines to my breeders.
I live half way between Milwaukee and Madison. PM me and we can figure something out.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone know the date on the next meeting in the Chicago area, or closer. I need to get more fly culture materials in a month or so and would like to go and pick it up at some show. thanks, steve


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

The Chicagoland Froggers Social is on the 10th. It's right after the NABRC show on Saturday.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

January 16, 2016 General Meeting
Speaker: John Roberts | Dart Frogs
Held on the 3rd Saturday of the month at 1pm at Dreamlanes Bowling Alley – 13 Atlas Ct, Madison, WI 53714.
single person = $5 per event
family* = $8 per event
this is a meeting of the Madison area aquatic hobbiest club. ive been going to their meetings just on the fish topics and they are well run and fun. just wanted to give people here a heads up.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone with bastis in WI?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

There are normally a few vendors with bastis at NARBC in Tinley park, if you can wait that long

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

frogmanroth said:


> Well its going to be Oshkosh in January!


I am now in Fond du Lac. Pretty close.


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

John-Michael said:


> Kassina Senagalensis 0,0,0; Pseudacris Sierra 0,0,0; Hymenochirus 0,0,5


that is out of date. The system doesnt seem to want to let me correct it.
Kassina Senagalensis 2,2,1; Pseudacris Sierra 0,0,0;


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

cml1287 said:


> Their "shop" is right up the road from my house. I don't know what they're not bringing to shows, but they have several greenhouses full of orchids.


Tried to pm you but your out of space


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I started a Facebook group called Wisconsin Dart Frogs. Anyone is welcome to join! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anybody live near the store Captive Bred Specialties? They have a couple of frogs I was hoping someone could ship to me in NY. Please PM if you can!!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> I started a Facebook group called Wisconsin Dart Frogs. Anyone is welcome to join!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
That sounds good.
I'm new to Facebook will try to join.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Frogsarefun said:


> Hello,
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> I'm new to Facebook will try to join.




What is your name? I accidentally declined someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you post a link to the wi dart frog facebook page. When I search, I get no results.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Link for Wisconsin Poison Dart Frogs: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1797208043891866/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody in the Madison area has an extra spring tail culture to sell? Thank you


----------

